# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Zasto samo jedno dijete?

## upornamama

Pitanje je upuceno roditeljima koji su odlucili da ce imati samo jedno dijete.
Zanima me koji su razlozi takve vase odluke. Sto o tome misle vasa djeca?
Ja sam jedinica i uzasno mi je zao da nemam brata/sestru. Do svoje 18. godine sam se nadala da ce moji roditelji nesto uciniti po tom pitanju, ali, nazalost-nista. Pricali su mi da sam stalno gnjavila babe i tetu da mi rode brata ili sestru kad sam bila mala, to mi je bila najveca zelja.
Oduvijek se osjecam zakinutom po tom pitanju i zaista bih voljela da je drugacije, ali eto, pomirila sam se s time.
Sama sam relativno kasno rodila (klasika: najprije faks, posao, stan) a sad ne znam kako sam mogla zivjeti bez mog malenog. I da, nadam se da cu imati (barem) jos jedno dijete.

----------


## Arwen

ja sam po svojim zamislima već trebala roditi i drugo(ono idealno max 3g razlike)ali život ne ide uvijek po zamislima
tako daću najvjerovatnije ostati na jednom iako i on stalno pita kada ču dobiti seku ili bracu ali jednostavno cjelokupna situacija nam ne dopušta
uopče razmišljanje o bebi
zasada

----------


## maria71

Pa meni je to pitanje u rangu, kud na treće ili četvrto?

Moja odluka i prije mojih dijagnoza je bila, jedno dijete, a sada je i zapečaćena.

Zašto sam tako odlučila ?

Mislim da sam dovoljno intime iznijela ovdje,pa bih ovo ipak ostavila za sebe....

A isto tako vjerujem da moji razlozi bi nekom drugom bili trivijalni ,tko zna.....


I još nešto, iznimno cijenim obitelji s više djece, osobito mame   :Heart:

----------


## upornamama

*maria*, ne bih rekla da je to pitanje u rangu "kud na trece...", ja ne zelim nikoga osudjivati, jednostavno sam radoznala baba pa me zanima zasto je netko tako odlucio. 
Onaj kome je ovo pitanje preintimno (a slazem se da jest zadiranje u intimu) jednostavno nece odgovoriti.

----------


## maria71

ja pak mislim da ti niti jedna mama koja je odlučila  imati jedno dijete neće  konkretno odgovoriti ,osim na  pp....

----------


## Moover

A zbog čega točno si ti željela brata/sestru? I šta da su ti starci rodili bracu kad si ti recimo imala 17g...? Šta bi ti s njim?

Po meni, to je pitanje odluke roditelja, koliko će imati djece, a ne pitanje djece, da li će imati bracu/seku ili ne.... MŽ i ja se nikad ne bismo odlučili za drugo dijete isključivo zato jer nam sin želi bracu.... jednostavno, nije on taj koji odlučuje....

----------


## ive

Ja sam jedinica i nikad baš nikad se nisam ni na tren osjetila zakinuto. Kad god to nekome kažem svi se čude. Ne znam zašto. Nikad nisam osjetila kako je to imati/voljeti brata ili sestru, pa onda ne znam ni kako mi to može strašno faliti.
Imam kćer, a kako stvari sada stoje s obzirom na financijsku situaciju (očaj), ne znam kad će i dal će biti još koje dijete.
Ali iskreno govoreći, mislim da mi ne bi bila neka katastrofa da imam samo ovo jedno dijete.

----------


## upornamama

> A zbog čega točno si ti željela brata/sestru? I šta da su ti starci rodili bracu kad si ti recimo imala 17g...? Šta bi ti s njim?


Zbog osjecaja zajednistva, pripadnosti, potpore... 
Da, iz ove perspektive je 17 godina razlike definitivno too much i sta bih s njim stvarno ne znam, ali tada mi se to cinilo cool.




> Po meni, to je pitanje odluke roditelja, koliko će imati djece, a ne pitanje djece, da li će imati bracu/seku ili ne....


U ovome se slazemo, zanimalo me da li su i vasi klinci tako naporni kao sto sam bila ja po tom pitanju.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mi smo dugo mislili da ćemo imati samo jedno dijete. Sve dok nisam počela plakati uz svaku reklamu za niveu & johnsons i svaki put kad bi vidjela trudnicu na cesti.   :Razz:  

Kad se sjetim svog pogleda na stvari tada - sjećam se svoje ogromne ljubavi prema djetetu i odluci da je ne želim zakinuti nikad i sama spoznaja o tome koliko me zaista treba i koliko joj ja zaista želim dati nije ostavljala opciju drugog djeteta. Sve do tih vražjih reklama (sad malo banaliziram.. ali ajde..)   :Grin:  

S tog aspekta više ne mogu gledati jer ne mogu zamisliti ne-postojanje najdivnijeg bića na svijetu i zaljubljenost koju bih propustila (imati dvaput u životu), no vidim isto tako da je imati dvoje djece upravo kao što sam mislila. Strašno naporno i po cijenu svakog člana obitelji, a posebice za prvo dijete koje preko noći postaje puno veće nego je bilo, od kojega se automatski očekuje više (ma koliko se trudio oduprijeti tome) i za kojega ostaje najmanji komadić kapaciteta živaca dok je mlađe dijete još jako malo. Kako će biti kasnije, iz iskustva ne mogu govoriti, pretpostavljam da ću tada cvjetati stalno kao sad samo ponekad kad uspijem u danu udahnut 3 puta duboko (ne tražim puno).

Druga strana je priče ispunjenost koju napokon imam. Stvari mi nisu bile na mjestu u potpunosti dok se nije Liam rodio. Taj mali djelić srca čekao je samo njega. I zato je to za mene bila ispravna odluka. Ako u nekim obiteljima ne postoji komadić srca koji neko dijete treba probuditi, meni je to dovoljan razlog da se ostane na jednom djetetu. To što se ljudi opravdavaju financijama jer je to općeprihvaćen razlog (i za ne-imanje i za zanemarivanje djece)... ok, ako ne žele jasno reći što misle. Ne znam tko bi spriječio lavinu željenog baby-majčinstva radi novaca? No, to ni nije tema.

Raditi išta u životu iz bilo kakvog straha ili bilo kakvog drugog razloga osim ljubavi, izbjegavam. Stoga, princip mnogih roditelja - bolje da ima braće da ne bude sam (strah) je meni stran. Svijet je pun prekrasnih ljudi i srodnih nam duša i tko smo mi da znamo hoće li naša braća biti dvije od tih ili će biti vječni stranci jedan drugome. Ionako (valjda nažalost?) ne potičem iz obitelji gdje su rodbinske veze one na koje možeš uvijek (točnije ikad) računati.

----------


## mama courage

maria71 je manje-vise rekla ono sto bih ti i ja odgovorila. zdravstveno stanje mi nije bilo naklonjeno ni za ovo dijete, al sam ipak prihvatila taj rizik. s obzirom na sve predispozicije - odlicno je proslo. nista me nije sprijecavalo da opet ne prihvatim taj rizik - osim mog zdravog razuma. i onog sto mi je ljecnik znao reci: _nemojmo prirodu previse izazivati_. 

da mi je zao sto ce mi zxuja biti jedinica, jeste. vise nego sto sam mislila da ce mi biti,... no ne treba biti proklet... ne moze se sve u zivotu imati...

----------


## Loryblue

ja za sada niti ne pomišljam na drugo dite.
i virujem kako će me na kraju vrime "prigazit" a ja neću bit spremna na drugo.
ne prijeće me ni financije ni ništa slično. možda samo moja nesposobnost da izađem na kraj i sa jednim, a kamoli sa dva diteta.
nikad ne reci nikad u životu, pa tako neću kazat ni da neću imat drugo. ali ga za sada nisam spremna imat.
je li to sebično i samoživo? možda je. ali mi se čini boljom opcijom nego "na sliu" ići na drugo samo da bi mala imala sestru/brata.
hoće li mi mala to zamjerat u životu? možda hoće. ali bolje i da mi zamjera što je ostala jedinica nego da se nisam imala vrimena/snage/volje maksimalno se posvetit njoj i drugom ditetu.

----------


## lucky day

ja zbog rastanka sa mm-om...

ostavljam opciju mogucnosti sretanja nekog s kim cu to mozda opet pozeljeti otvorenom, doduse, ali ne brijem vrlo aktivno na nju...
trenutno ne vjerujem sebi do te mjere da preuzmem opet odgovornost mogucnosti da ostanem sama - ali taj put sa dvoje ili troje djece...
iako sam svjesna da bi - da me se baci u tu situaciju - vrlo dobro plivala..
no nije da cu skociti sama...   :Grin:  

znam jednu stariju zenu koja mi je rekla da joj je najveca greska u zivotu sto je rodila drugo dijete iz navedenih razloga 
- za drustvo prvom djetetu (braca se nikako nisu slagala a kamoli bila drustvo jedno drugom) i
- drustvene norme u njenom krugu ljudi i vremena u kojem je zivjela...

zao joj je, naravno, jer je to - uz nju -platio najvise taj njezin mladji sin...  :Sad:

----------


## traktorka

Trenutni razlozi za jedno dijete:

-pri pomisli na trudnoću i porod oblije me hladan znoj+trudnoća sa 2,5 godišnjakom   :Rolling Eyes:  
-kad pomislim da opet neću spavati koju godinu,dvije-opet me oblije hladan znoj
-kad pomislim da bi i drugo dijete bilo zahtjevno(čitaj plakalo non-stop) , izgubim volju
-ne bi se mogla posvetiti i jednom i drugom djetetu kako bi htjela 
-mislim da me strah još jednom prolaziti sve što sam do sada prošla
-možda je sve ovo vrlo sebično,ali je trenutno kod mene u glavi tako...

A razlozi za drugo dijete:

-svako malo se uhvatim kako maštam da Roko ima brata ili seku   :Heart:  
-zato što oduvijek želim više od jednog djeteta
-zato što prema R. osjećam ogromnu ljubav i ispunjava me do kraja,pa s toga mislim da bi još jedno dijete to samo moglo udvostručiti
-zato što mislim da bi bila upotpunjena


E sad....da li ćemo imati još djece i kada...to nitko ne zna....želja postoji samo nam manjka snage,volje ili nećeg trećeg za realizaciju!

----------


## maria71

Točno sam pretpostavila u kojem će smjeru otići rasprava, da se žene koje imaju jedno dijete opravdavaju....bilo premorenošću, bilo nedostatkom novaca....

sad samo čekam da netko uleti sa JEDNO KO NIJEDNO i sličnim umotvorinama

I prije mojih zdravstvenih problema je odluka o jednom djetetu bila čvrsta,a sad mi je sve to dobro došlo da svima koji se interesiraju o mom reproduktivnom planu lijepo objasnim.....u  detalje...i onda me više ne pitaju

i da neugodno im je poslije i neka ,jer ih se u biti takve stvari ne tiču

a da im kažem prave razloge tupili bi u beskonačnost....

----------


## paci

Ja imam dvoje djece koja ispunjavaju svaki djelić mene iako sam mislila da ću imati samo jedno, no nakon prvog, želja za drugim bila je prevellika da bi ostala neostvarena.....

Ali zato znam sijaset ljudi koji drugo dijete imaju iz, meni se čini, "krivih" razloga - sve što nije silna želja i ljubav prema djetetu je za moj pojam krivi razlog - a takvo roditeljstvo se neminovno kad-tad reflektira na dijete, i prvo i drugo, i na kraju dobijemo tužnu, frustriranu i nepotpunu malu osobu. Tako da je po mom mišljenju bolje imati jedno ili nijedno nego dvoje ili troje pa naopako.

----------


## Moover

*Ne kužim zašto bi se itko ikome morao opravdavati???* 

Pa ne živimo u društvu u kojem su roditelji s jednim djetetom šikanirani i izopćeni... Mene nikad ne bi bila sramota reći "odlučili smo imati toliko i toliko djece. Zašto? To se tebe ne tiče, takva je jednostavno naša odluka".

Naravno, uvijek se može desiti nešto neplanirano, al mislim da ovdje sad nije o tome riječ....

----------


## traktorka

Maria-ja se ne opravdavam nikome (u životu općenito) i nemam tu namjeru jer mislim da mi nitko ni ne može utjecati na moju odluku. Ja sa navela TRENUTAČNE razloge zašto do sada imam samo jedno dijete,i ako i ostanemo na jednom,zaista ne znam u čemu je to loše....
Razumijem što si napisala ....općenito ne volim pitanja tipa-A kad će drugo? Štoviše,grozim se takvih umova!
Ako bude -super,a ako ne bude-nije nam suđeno!    :Smile: 

MMoover-  :Kiss:

----------


## abonjeko

Ja sam dobila sestru s 11 godina i razlika je bila toliko drastična da se nikada nismo povezale.....ne osjećam da imam sestru...nikada nisam starce pilala za još jedno dijete (bila sam sebično malo govnašce  :Grin:   (šalim se, naravno  :Grin:  ), ali nikada nisam baš voljela djecu...nikada nisam doživljavala djecu na cesti, u posjetama bih bježala od njih....ali otkada sam dobila Nilu gledam i volim svako dijete....i kada vidim svoje trudne frendice bude mi teško oko srca jer bih i ja opet (šalim se, naravno  :Grin:  ) ali opet, s druge strane, zaista bih voljela roditi i ne praviti razliku veću u godinama od 3 godine...nakon toga se nekako rasplinjuje povezanost...

sada, kako stvari stoje, želim samo jedno dijete, i kao što maria kaže, moji razlozi će se nekome učiniti trivijalnima i zato ih je malo teško iznositi ali ja u svojem životu nisam ništa naslijedila, kao ni moj dečko i mi smo doslovni na nuli...trebat će nam puuuno godina da nešto napravimo i skučimo se na željeni način....i zato želim da Nila ima sve to i da si ne moramo misliti hoće li biti dovoljno za dvoje?????

----------


## Dolisa

> ja zbog rastanka sa mm-om...
> 
> ostavljam opciju mogucnosti sretanja nekog s kim cu to mozda opet pozeljeti otvorenom, doduse, ali ne brijem vrlo aktivno na nju...
> trenutno ne vjerujem sebi do te mjere da preuzmem opet odgovornost mogucnosti da ostanem sama - ali taj put sa dvoje ili troje djece...
> iako sam svjesna da bi - da me se baci u tu situaciju - vrlo dobro plivala..
> no nije da cu skociti sama...


Potpisujem, potpisujem, potpisujem lucky day  :Kiss:  

S tim da ja znam da bih voljela imati jos djece, samo (zasad) ne mislim s istim odusevljenjem o jos zivotnih partnera :/, no to je valjda neka druga prica...

----------


## tanja_b

Zasad smo na jednom, a kad (i ako) se odlučimo na drugo, to će biti zbog naše želje, a ne zato da bi starije dijete imalo društvo. Uostalom, iz vlastitog iskustva, meni je djetinjstvo uz mlađeg brata bilo izvor najtežih frustracija koje sam morala proći u životu, a ni sad nije uvijek jednostavno. A čak smo imali i relativno malu razliku (3 godine). Tako da mislim da pravila nema.
I ovaj put se moram složiti s MMoverom   :Grin:

----------


## lonni

bez obzira na pritiske okoline i prvo dijete sam imala kad smo oboje to htjeli (MM i ja), tako ce biti i s drugim, trecim, cetvrtim  :Wink:  Sad jos ne, a mozda i nikad. I uopce me ne zanimaju komentari drugih tipa - jedno ko nijedno, prava obitelj je tek s drugim djetetom (izgovoreni naglas), ti si razmazena, vazniji ti je komfor, nisi sposobna (procitani izmedju redaka).

----------


## mahima

Ja samo znam da se divim obiteljima s više djece jer vidim kako je teško i s jednim.

----------


## suzyem

Ja sam dugo bila uvjerena da ćemo imati samo jedno dijete. Što od šoka zbog poroda, što zbog financija, kako je moja curica rasla, sve mi se manje dalo...
I onda je došao period, ona je imala oko 5 god, sve se više osamostaljivala, sve me manje trebala....  i onda je uhvatilo i mene i MM-a da idemo na drugu bebu... i onda smo dobili dvije  :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Slazem se kako je besmisleno opravdavati se radi bilo kakvih životnih odluka, ali stvarno te na neki način društvo prisiljava da se opravdavaš zašto ne ispunjavaš normu od defaultne obiteljske brojke koja je nekad bila dvoje djece, a vidim da sad polako postaje troje. Negdje sam već rekla da se grozim od defaultnih ljudi ionako.

Stvari kojih sam se naslušala kad smo imali samo jedno dijete:
_1) Jedno kao nijedno. 
2) Kad će drugo? 
3) ŠTo ima novo u kombinaciji sa neugodnim buljenjem u trbuh kao da jedino novo u životu može biti u mojoj maternici!? Katastrofa.
4) Netko se zaigra sa kćerkicom i kaže "Nek si mama rodi drugo."
5) Bok. Kak ste? Potiho se približi..."Pa kaj nekaj ne valja?" Ja zbunjena, zašto nešto ne bi valjalo? "Pa, kaj ne budete još djece radili?"
6) Bit će vam sama. Nikad neće nikoga imati na svijetu. Kako joj to možete napraviti?_ 
...........
neću nastaviti.

I jedan lijepi:
_7) Pa kad ste napravili tako predivno i prepametno dijete, zar nije šteta da ih ne napravite još?_ 
- moram priznati da smo radi ovog malo razmislili...   :Grin:  

 To su bili većinom stariji ljudi, no pod 3) su mi bili vrlo dragi prijatelji koji sad imaju 3. djece i stvarno su lijepa obitelj. Nikad mi se u njihov mentalitet nije uklapalo takvo zadiranje u privatnost, no izgleda da default života udara korisnike različitih operativnih sustava.

Poznavati vlastite kapacitete je najvažnija stvar na svijetu. Ja ću najvjerojatnije opet poželjeti bebu za koju godinu. To je vjerojatno u ženskom tijelu tako. No, moji su kapaciteti i pređeni sa dvoje i već sam jasno naglasila MM da ako me primi ta ideja da mi ne dopusti jer znam sve što želim napraviti u životu i biti majka sa toliko životnih rastrganosti je meni jaaako teško već sada, a kamoli sa još više djece. Slobodno me može susjeda Marica nazvati sebičnom karijeristicom. I bit će u pravu.

----------


## upornamama

Niti sam ocekivala niti zeljela necija opravdanja.
Ponavljam, htjela sam jedino znati koji su razlozi takve vase odluke.
Zar se ja nekome trebam opravdavati sto do tridesete uopce nisam pozeljela imati dijete, ili zato sto sam bila uvjerena da nikad necu imati djecu jer sam ih smatrala preprekom ka ostvarivanju nekih svojih ciljeva? Ali evo, to se promijenilo. Moje je dijete zaista zeljeno i planirano i svakako zelim jos djece, a hoce li se to ostvariti ne znam.
Nikako ne mislim da su obitelji sa jednim djetetom manje vrijedne, kao ni obitelji bez djece. A izjave tipa "jedno ko ni jedno" ne zelim komentirati. Ja se ne osjecam "ko ni jedno".
Definitivno je bolje ne imati djecu nego ih imati iz nekog "krivog" razloga.

----------


## jabaresi

> Ja sam jedinica i nikad baš nikad se nisam ni na tren osjetila zakinuto. Kad god to nekome kažem svi se čude. Ne znam zašto. Nikad nisam osjetila kako je to imati/voljeti brata ili sestru, pa onda ne znam ni kako mi to može strašno faliti.
> Imam kćer, a kako stvari sada stoje s obzirom na financijsku situaciju (očaj), ne znam kad će i dal će biti još koje dijete.
> Ali iskreno govoreći, mislim da mi ne bi bila neka katastrofa da imam samo ovo jedno dijete.


Pa evo skoro pa u potpunosti bi ovaj post mogla potpisat jedinica sam ponekad jesam osjetila prazninu iako moram priznat što sam starija proznina je sve veća i veća,a zasada sam na jednomm htjela bi da moja kčer ne ostane sama i to bi iskreno bio jedini razlog odlaska na drugo jer ona me je u potpunosti ispunila,uz to imala sam rizičnu trudnoću koja mi nije ostala ni malo u lijepom sječanju, težak i dug porod,a uz to pojavili se zdravstveni problemi pa zaista važem odlučit se il ne na drugo

----------


## lonni

potpis Aniti.

A sto ako npr. zena zeli dijete, a muz ne?
 a) Ostati na jednom djetetu
 b) Rastati se i cekati da se pojavi novi potencijalni otac
 c) Nagovoriti ga i roditi drugo dijete
 d) nesto drugo?

  Nije sasvim moj slucaj jer jos ni ja nisam spremna za drugo, stvarno ne znam odgovor na ovo pitanje.
 opcija c) mi je jos gora jer sto ako vasi kapaciteti ne izdrze sve nove izazove, pa se rastanes i ostanes sama s dvoje djece?

----------


## litala

ja cu samo reci da kod nas zelja za djetetom dolazi iz dubine. ne razuma. vec duse. oba partnera.

i brojevi s time nemaju nikakve veze. to je tako trivijalno... koliko? koliko cega? krumpira? automobila? spavacih soba? tanjura????

pobogu - pa pricamo o osobama, nastavcima nas samih i nasih partnera. o ljudima, jedinkama... 

i onda u tu pricu ubacimo financije, prostorne kapacitete, rasporede, vremenske mogucnosti...   :Rolling Eyes:  

koliko komada ljudi cete proizvesti?   :Rolling Eyes:  


eto, mi cemo onoliko koliko bude potrebno da se osjetimo ispunjenima.

odgovor bi trebao biti tako jednostavan. kakve veze ima je li to jedan, dva, tri, nijedan, pet, sedam, osamnaest... k vragu i brojevi.

----------


## upornamama

*litala*, prekrasan ti je post.

----------


## Natasa30

Litala  :Kiss:  


Marija, ma sta se ima ko bilo kome pravdati i objasnjavati o broju djece.  :Kiss:  

A da cujem nekog da kaze jedno ko nijedno ja bi ga se tako natukla.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ma nikad nisam cula za taj izraz kad su djeca u pitanju. Koji idiotizam.

----------


## anima

mene stvarno ne zanima zašto netko odluči ovo ili ono, živo mi se fučka, osim ako baš nije jaako zanimljivo pa da ne mogu spavati, a ovo baš i nije toliko. Vjerujem da ljudi ne žele drugo dijete samo zbog vlastite sebičnosti i to je ok. Ja imam brata i toliko sam zahvalna na njemu i mislim da ljudi koji to nemaju su utoliko siromašniji kao i oni koji nemaju djecu. Osobno bih željela i više djece ali vjerojatno fin. neće dozvoliti, ali imat ću još jedno pa makar morala okrenuti nebo i zemlju. Trudnoća, porod, neprospavane noći, silni strahovi itd...vrijedni su novog živote, i da, želim to još jednom proći.

OT Da li je istina da se braća malo otkače od roditelja jer se imaju s kim igrati a kad su sami su uglavnom (naravno) fokusirani na  roditelje?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja želim sigurno još jedno dijete, vjerojatno i još dvoje. 

ALI imat ću ih isključivo ako ću i dalje biti u mogućnosti raditi od kuće - ne želim imati djecu koju ću viđati 3 sata dnevno. Znam sve o kvaliteti i kvantiteti i neimanju izbora, ali to je moja svjesna odluka.

U slučaju da ću morati raditi puno radno vrijeme izvan kuće, ostat ćemo na jednom djetetu, ma kako to okolini naučenoj na to da djecu odgajaju ustanove i čuvalice čudno zvučalo.

----------


## lucky day

> A sto ako npr. zena zeli dijete, a muz ne?
>  a) Ostati na jednom djetetu
>  b) Rastati se i cekati da se pojavi novi potencijalni otac
>  c) Nagovoriti ga i roditi drugo dijete
>  d) nesto drugo?
> 
>   Nije sasvim moj slucaj jer jos *ni ja nisam spremna za drugo*, stvarno ne znam odgovor na ovo pitanje.


kad i ako ti budes spremna, znat ces i odgovor...
i vjerojatno ce biti pod d)  :Grin: 

po meni, nemoj se zamarati s trenutnim stanjem da tvoj muz ne zeli drugo... radije trosi tu energiju na uzivanje u ovome sto sada imate...  :Heart:  
nije ni on od cementa... niti ti...

----------


## mara

Luna, prijateljice po pogledu na odgoj djece   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

moja sestra je htjela bracu ili seku. pa je dobila mene. i dan danas kuka kak je bila bedasta...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   (toliko o dječjim željama).

od astrologa pa na dalje (moja alternativa) - svi su mi govorili da po karmi - teško da ću uopće imati djece... a ja ipak dobila jedno   :Grin:  . 

dalje ne izazivam sudbinu   :Wink:  .

----------


## anima

U slučaju da ću morati raditi puno radno vrijeme izvan kuće, ostat ćemo na jednom djetetu, ma kako to okolini naučenoj na to da djecu odgajaju ustanove i čuvalice čudno zvučalo.[/quote]

super ako ćeš se uspjeti otrhvati svojoj želji da postaneš još barem jednom majka   :Smile:

----------


## lonni

thx lucky   :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> U slučaju da ću morati raditi puno radno vrijeme izvan kuće, ostat ćemo na jednom djetetu, ma kako to okolini naučenoj na to da djecu odgajaju ustanove i čuvalice čudno zvučalo.


super ako ćeš se uspjeti otrhvati svojoj želji da postaneš još barem jednom majka   :Smile: [/quote]

Nadam se da ću tu želju ispuniti, a othrvati se ovom drugom. :/

----------


## Luna Rocco

Dzizus, koje kvotanje.




> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U slučaju da ću morati raditi puno radno vrijeme izvan kuće, ostat ćemo na jednom djetetu, ma kako to okolini naučenoj na to da djecu odgajaju ustanove i čuvalice čudno zvučalo.
> 
> 
> super ako ćeš se uspjeti otrhvati svojoj želji da postaneš još barem jednom majka


Nadam se da ću tu želju ispuniti, a othrvati se ovom drugom. :/

----------


## anima

> Nadam se da ću tu želju ispuniti, a othrvati se ovom drugom. :/


[/quote]

I ja se nadam   :Kiss:

----------


## anima

a vidi moje   :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka

mislila sam imati jedno, pa dvoje, više ne. mišljenje mi se stalno mijenja. u zadnjih par mjeseci intenzivno želim drugo dijete, i to nikako zbog društva Ianu. nego zbog potpunosti mene i mog poimanja nas. 

i imat ćemo ga za kojih 6-7 mjeseci   :Heart:  a da me frka - je. ne znam kako ću i kad ću, ali mislim da se nitko neće osjećati zapostavljen

----------


## lali

> ja cu samo reci da kod nas zelja za djetetom dolazi iz dubine. ne razuma. vec duse. oba partnera.
> 
> i brojevi s time nemaju nikakve veze. to je tako trivijalno... koliko? koliko cega? krumpira? automobila? spavacih soba? tanjura????
> 
> pobogu - pa pricamo o osobama, nastavcima nas samih i nasih partnera. o ljudima, jedinkama... 
> 
> i onda u tu pricu ubacimo financije, prostorne kapacitete, rasporede, vremenske mogucnosti...   
> 
> koliko komada ljudi cete proizvesti?   
> ...



potpisujem   :Kiss:

----------


## Marna

zar je važan broj djece? 
ili je važnija ljubav?
ili opravdanje nekome/nečemu?

zato litala šaljem ti  :Kiss:

----------


## dalmatinka

litala , u sridu  :Bye:

----------


## maria71

osim mene i mc , mislim da se nije javila niti jedna mama sa jednim djetetom i stavom da će to jedno ostati jedno  tako da je ovaj topic totalno off topic

----------


## sorciere

> osim mene i mc , mislim da se nije javila niti jedna mama sa jednim djetetom i stavom da će to jedno ostati jedno  tako da je ovaj topic totalno off topic


  :Mad:   :Razz:

----------


## ninochka

meni je to ok stav. 

litala ne bi se baš složila s tezom koliko god. kaj onda ak se nema mogućnosti? bog će ih hraniti? aha, malo morgen. ipak treba u sve i razum uključi. barem malo (ne ti, općenito...)

----------


## maria71

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osim mene i mc , mislim da se nije javila niti jedna mama sa jednim djetetom i stavom da će to jedno ostati jedno  tako da je ovaj topic totalno off topic


ups    :Embarassed:

----------


## Natasa30

> mislila sam imati jedno, pa dvoje, više ne. mišljenje mi se stalno mijenja. u zadnjih par mjeseci intenzivno želim drugo dijete, i to nikako zbog društva Ianu. nego zbog potpunosti mene i mog poimanja nas. 
> 
> i imat ćemo ga za kojih 6-7 mjeseci   a da me frka - je. ne znam kako ću i kad ću, ali mislim da se nitko neće osjećati zapostavljen


Cestitam  :Heart:  

ako sam dobro shvatila

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da cemo MM i ja ostati na jednom djetetu. Zasto: sretni smo i zadovolji utroje. Zelimo se sto vise posvetiti H. Iskreno, oboje smo i jako iscrpljeni. Cijeli zivot i svakodnevica, svi planovi, bas sve je podredjeno H. Jednostavno, nemam snage za drugo dijete, preumorni smo oboje. Kada pomislim da bi morali hendlati jos jedno dijete, prestravim se   :Grin:  . Mozda se za koju godinu nas stav promijeni, ali prilicno sam sigurna da nece.

----------


## snoopygirl

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislila sam imati jedno, pa dvoje, više ne. mišljenje mi se stalno mijenja. u zadnjih par mjeseci intenzivno želim drugo dijete, i to nikako zbog društva Ianu. nego zbog potpunosti mene i mog poimanja nas. 
> 
> i imat ćemo ga za kojih 6-7 mjeseci   a da me frka - je. ne znam kako ću i kad ću, ali mislim da se nitko neće osjećati zapostavljen
> 
> 
> Cestitam  
> ...


i ja čestitam ako sam dobro shvatila   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

> u zadnjih par mjeseci intenzivno želim drugo dijete, i to nikako *zbog društva* Ianu.


i kod mene je ovako.
A što se ovog boldanog tiče,za društvo roditelji djete vode u igraonice,park ili vrtić,a ne prave djecu :/

----------


## Anita-AZ

I meni prekrasno zvuči litalin stav i u jednom obliku je razumijem i u principu sam dugo idealizirala velike obitelji. 

No, poznajem dvije velike obitelji (jedna sa 6. i druga sa 5.djece) i moram priznati da se ja u tome ne bih snašla i da mi se nikako ne sviđa kako su starija djeca izgubila djetinjstvo čuvajući mlađu ili radeći kućanske poslove i imajući odgovornost umjesto igre. Možda griješim, možda je to baš izvrsna stvar za oblikovanje osobnosti, ja to ne znam! Ta djeca su neminovno predivna i ja sam zaljubljena u djecu iz obe od te dvije obitelji, no smatram da je to zaista za posebne ljude   :Naklon:  . Ja valjda nisam tako posebna i MM i ja bi pukli do kraja da imamo još koje dijete.
Ili ne bi zato što bi spustili vlastite roditeljske kriterije (prema samima sebi)? I time bi izgubio tko? Možda to uopće nije gubitak, već opuštanje, spuštanje na zemlju, ali kako da to učini netko tko tome nije sklon? Jer ja želim da moje dijete može uvijek imati prostora i vremena i moje pažnje da sa mnom podijeli sve što želi i treba i da ga zagrlim kad mu je to potrebno, a nisam niti hobotnica niti osoba koja bi znala razdijeliti lijevo i desno uho i umjesto jedan stereo, slušati 2 mono kanala, istovremeno razmišljati sa dvije svijesti i odgovarati jednom iz nosa, drugom iz ustiju. Meni to izgleda kao nemoguća misija bez da svi dobiju komadić manje. No, pitanje se postavlja koliko je zaista bitno svakome dati nepodijeljen komadić pažnje, a gdje počinjemo odgajati egocentrike sa too much pažnje? Ni to ne znam. 

I ne znam kako bi to rekla da nikoga ne uvrijedim, ali mislim da je jako važno da žena razluči da li je ovisna o happy hormonima trudnoće, jer to mi nije valjan motiv za ponovnu i ponovnu trudnoću. Isto tako.... ako nas nije ispunilo  četvero djece, hoće li to učiniti osmo? To pomalo podsjeća na dijete koje želi još i još lutaka....  Ili što ako smo ovisni o pre-pre-neodoljivim bebastim stvorenjima i jednu bi bebu uvijek željeli imati u kući? Da li je to fer prema ostalim članovima obitelji koji će svi s vremenom trebati sve više, a dobijati sve manje?

Razmišljam naglas... prosvjetlite me... nisam načistu s ovom temom.

__________________________________________________  ________

Upravo je MM naišao i pročitao moj post i pitao me zašto se ja uopće sve ovo pitam. Zašto? Pa pitam se sve ovo od kad sam rodila Omi i kad je ženu pored mene posjetilo njenih četvero djece. To je izgledalo tako magično prekrasno, a ja sam već onda znala da to nije moj put. No, s vremenom sam naučila da ustvari za ništa ne mogu apsolutno tvrditi da znam... stoga pitam i slušam različita mišljenja dok mi ne klikne.   :Smile:

----------


## vesna72

Eto još jedne mame s jednim djetetom i namjerom da tako i ostane.

Odluka nema veze s medicinskim ni zdravstvenim razlozima, donesena je prije nego sam i upoznala svog muža, pa se naknadno potrefilo da je i on jedinac i da mu je to normalno.

F. je super dijete, trudnoća i porod mi nisu bili traumatični, ali ja sam si to tak sposložila u glavi. I tak ostaje. 

Onima iz većih obitelji čudno je kad velim da mi dijete nema ne samo brata ili sestre, nego ni sesrične, bratića, tete, strica... 

Teško da bih nekome uspjela objasniti zašto sam tako odlučila   :Smile: 
Recimo samo, da sam navikla na koncept male obitelji i tu se savršeno snalazim.

Što ne znači da mi nije super vidjeti ono jedan-drugome-do-uha... Super, ali ne za mene.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

imam jedno i ostajem na jednom. želim slobodu s malenom, obiteljski život me niti najmanje ne privlači. nadam se da ćemo puno putovati, bezbrižno se zabavljati... a i želim se posvetiti karijeri. klince obožavam, ali jedno mi je taman.

----------


## ive

> Onima iz većih obitelji čudno je kad velim da mi dijete nema ne samo brata ili sestre, nego ni sesrične, bratića, tete, strica...


znači moje dijete nije jedino   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ninochka prvotno napisa
> ...


jeste, hvala   :Love:

----------


## TeinaMama

> Mislim da cemo MM i ja ostati na jednom djetetu. Zasto: sretni smo i zadovolji utroje. Zelimo se sto vise posvetiti H. Iskreno, oboje smo i jako iscrpljeni. Cijeli zivot i svakodnevica, svi planovi, bas sve je podredjeno H. Jednostavno, nemam snage za drugo dijete, preumorni smo oboje. Kada pomislim da bi morali hendlati jos jedno dijete, prestravim se   . Mozda se za koju godinu nas stav promijeni, ali prilicno sam sigurna da nece.


Ja ovo potpisujem 100%.

Da nam se drugo dijete "dogodi" snašli bi se sigurno super. Ali ovak mi je savršeno.

----------


## MalaBuba

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da cemo MM i ja ostati na jednom djetetu. Zasto: sretni smo i zadovolji utroje. Zelimo se sto vise posvetiti H. Iskreno, oboje smo i jako iscrpljeni. Cijeli zivot i svakodnevica, svi planovi, bas sve je podredjeno H. Jednostavno, nemam snage za drugo dijete, preumorni smo oboje. Kada pomislim da bi morali hendlati jos jedno dijete, prestravim se   . Mozda se za koju godinu nas stav promijeni, ali prilicno sam sigurna da nece.
> 
> 
> Ja ovo potpisujem 100%.
> 
> Da nam se drugo dijete "dogodi" snašli bi se sigurno super. Ali ovak mi je savršeno.


potpisujem i jedno i drugo jer bi ionako napisala nešto slično   :Smile:

----------


## Arwen

> snoopygirl prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> ...


čestitam   :Kiss:  

i tražim obavjest na MMF ali nema

----------


## sandra123

Svi imaju svoje razloge za i protiv i ja ih duboko poštujem .Nikad nisam nikoga ispitivala zašto jedno .Ja ih imam četvero i sve ih obožavam kao i vi svoje jedno.Ako im ne mogu priuštit sve ono što imaju oni koji su sami u materijalnom smislu, to oni odgojem razumiju i jako se vesele i malim stvarima,jer život i jeste uživanje u malim zadovoljstima.A velike ako se dogode još bolje.JA sam najstarije dijete iz obitelji sa 4 djece.Nikad se nisam osjećala kao ispomoć ili mije nedostajalo ljubavi i pažnje kao ni mojim sestrama i bratu.Uvijek je u kući bilo veselo i kad je bilo briga zajednički smo ih rješavali.Zato nemojte se plašiti više djece .

----------


## MalaBuba

> Svi imaju svoje razloge za i protiv i ja ih duboko poštujem .Nikad nisam nikoga ispitivala zašto jedno .Ja ih imam četvero i sve ih obožavam kao i vi svoje jedno.Ako im ne mogu priuštit sve ono što imaju oni koji su sami u materijalnom smislu, to oni odgojem razumiju i jako se vesele i malim stvarima,jer život i jeste uživanje u malim zadovoljstima.A velike ako se dogode još bolje.JA sam najstarije dijete iz obitelji sa 4 djece.Nikad se nisam osjećala kao ispomoć ili mije nedostajalo ljubavi i pažnje kao ni mojim sestrama i bratu.Uvijek je u kući bilo veselo i kad je bilo briga zajednički smo ih rješavali.Zato nemojte se plašiti više djece .


lijepo je to kada to tako doživljavaš jer te toliko ljubavi prema djeci i drži tako vedrom.

meni je problem kronična neispavanost koja je prešla u nesanicu i posljedično niži prag tolerancije i kratki fitilj. jako brzo planem i ne želim biti živčana mama dvoje djece. jedno je, koliko god bilo hiperaktivno, a moja L. je, puno lakše hendlat nego dvoje ili više.
najgora scena mi zna biti pogled na izmoždenu mamu sa više male djece koja za sobom vuče jedno dijete, jedno gura u kolicima, a jedva drži sebe. dere se na njih iz petnih žila i psuje im sve po spisku.
naravno, ima i svijetlih primjera, ali ovaj mi se urezao.

----------


## fegusti

[quote="maria71"][quote="sorciere"]


> osim mene i mc , mislim da se nije javila niti jedna mama sa jednim djetetom i stavom da će to jedno ostati jedno  tako da je ovaj topic totalno off topic


jos si mlada, sudeci po nicku!
ja sam drugo rodila u 41.-oj, s razmakom od 10,5 god.
htjedoh reci da dok god smo reproduktivno sposobne ne mozemo sa 100%om sigurnoscu reci da cemo ostati na trenutnom broju potomaka. nikad se ne zna kojim ce nas tokom odvesti rijeka zivota.
da me netko pred 1,5 godinu pitao mislim li imati jos djece, moj bi odgovor bio da bih voljela ali je previse razloga da to ne ostvarim, tako da cu vjerojatno ostati na samo jednom.
nakon toga mi se desio neki neobjasnjivi klik u glavi zbog kojeg su postali minorni svi raniji razlozi protiv jos jednog bebca.
otkucaji bioloskog sata?
vjerojatno.

----------


## sandra123

Svi imaju svoje razloge za i protiv i ja ih duboko poštujem .Nikad nisam nikoga ispitivala zašto jedno .Ja ih imam četvero i sve ih obožavam kao i vi svoje jedno.Ako im ne mogu priuštit sve ono što imaju oni koji su sami u materijalnom smislu, to oni odgojem razumiju i jako se vesele i malim stvarima,jer život i jeste uživanje u malim zadovoljstima.A velike ako se dogode još bolje.JA sam najstarije dijete iz obitelji sa 4 djece.Nikad se nisam osjećala kao ispomoć ili mije nedostajalo ljubavi i pažnje kao ni mojim sestrama i bratu.Uvijek je u kući bilo veselo i kad je bilo briga zajednički smo ih rješavali.Zato nemojte se plašiti više djece .

----------


## sandra123

Joj duplo sam postala molim gornji brisat sory!  :Embarassed:

----------


## upornamama

> da me netko pred 1,5 godinu pitao mislim li imati jos djece, moj bi odgovor bio da bih voljela ali je previse razloga da to ne ostvarim, tako da cu vjerojatno ostati na samo jednom.
> nakon toga mi se desio neki neobjasnjivi klik u glavi zbog kojeg su postali minorni svi raniji razlozi protiv jos jednog bebca.


E, tebe sam cekala!
Djelomicno si mi ti i bila poticaj pri postavljanju ovog pitanja, stvarno bi bila steta da nisi iskoristila svoje roditeljske talente kod jos jednog djeteta.

----------


## upornamama

> zar je važan broj djece? 
> ili je važnija ljubav?


Zar jedno iskljucuje drugo?

*Maria*, ima vas jos koji ste se javili a imate jedno dijete (a i ja imam jedno)
*ninochka*, cestitam!

----------


## litala

> meni je to ok stav. 
> 
> litala ne bi se baš složila s tezom koliko god. kaj onda ak se nema mogućnosti? bog će ih hraniti? aha, malo morgen. ipak treba u sve i razum uključi. barem malo *(ne ti, općenito...)*



 :Laughing:

----------


## lucky day

> život i jeste uživanje u malim zadovoljstima.


ovo mi je glavna stvar koju bi htjela uspjeti prenijeti luki... (a to se najbolje, koliko vidim, prenosi vlastitim primjerom a najgore 'holier than thou' prodikama)...

i zanimljivo, *cini mi se* da je to TEZE sa jednim djetetom i BOLJOM  materijalnom situacijom...
veci izazov...

----------


## AdioMare

> htjedoh reci da dok god smo reproduktivno sposobne ne mozemo sa 100%om sigurnoscu reci da cemo ostati na trenutnom broju potomaka. nikad se ne zna kojim ce nas tokom odvesti rijeka zivota.
> da me netko pred 1,5 godinu pitao mislim li imati jos djece, moj bi odgovor bio da bih voljela ali je previse razloga da to ne ostvarim, tako da cu vjerojatno ostati na samo jednom.


O ovome sam ja razmišljala čitajući ovaj topic, a taj iznenadni klik se upalio i meni nakon 10 godina. Čak ni tako velika razlika u godinama  između dva djeteta nisu garancija da će stariji ostati jedinac, jer, ja sam u trenutku začeća s drugim imala SAMO (  :Grin:  ) 30 godina!!!

Moram reći da su mi tako bile simpatične mame koju se se izjašnjavale o jednom djetetu, dok su u potpisu imale bebača 2006. godište!   :Smile:  

Inače, litala me uvijek raznježi s tim unutarnjim glasovima i pozivima da budemo roditelji još jednom, baš tom djetetu!  :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

ma opasna je ta *l**itala*, ne smiješ se s njom družit u plodne dane  :Grin:  

 :Love:

----------


## Stijena

Ja *želim i namjeravam* imati bar još jedno dijete, bez obzira hoću li raditi ili neću raditi. Jer i dijete koje viđam 3 ili manje sati dnevno, je dijete, moje dijete, s kojim ću možda za koju godinu biti 24 sata dnevno i moći mu pružiti sve što trebam/želim/mogu....a za par godina, na žalost (tika-taka, tika-taka) će mi biti malo prekasno razmišljati...
Vidim se u postovima mama koje su s dvogodišnjacima na rubu snaga i ne mogu si u takvim okolnostima zamisliti niti trudnoću, a kamoli novorođenče, bebu, nacicavanja i ostale ljepote novopečenog majčinstva(traktorka   :Kiss:  ), ali isto tako znam da neću biti sretna ukoliko ga neću (moći) imati.
Razlozi su subjektivni i možda se nikoga ne tiču, ali i to je subjektivno jer mislim  da se nekoga niti ne tiče koliko puta dnevno/mjesečno/godišnje npr. vodim ljubav sa svojim mužem i u kojim sve pozama, pa recimo zato ne bih niti postala na takvim topicima. Pa, isto tako smatram da je i na ovome: ako netko ne želi reći svoje razloge, čemu štancati broj postova uzalud, da bi izrekao da ne želi reći svoje razloge.
Mislim da je, nažalost, stavljanje broja željene djece u okvire financija, kvadrata, broja neotplaćenih anuiteta kredita....neminovno i gotovo neizbježna realnost, i svi se manje više u planiranju obitelji vode time. Žalosno, ali sasvim opravdano, jer u suprotnom sada ne bismo razglabali o tome kako/zašto/je li *jedno dijete*, nego bi ih većina nas u idealnim uvjetima, možda već imala i preko nekoliko.

----------


## AdioMare

> ma opasna je ta *l**itala*, ne smiješ se s njom družit u plodne dane


Dobra si, vajtice,  :Laughing:  , mada bih joj ja rado poslala muža da ga obrlati, iz njega (po pitanju trećeg djeteta) ne progovara ništa!  :Grin:  
On bi dodao da ni neće. Tc,tc,tc- gdje ga nađoh?!

----------


## litala

evo ga na   :Laughing:  

nisam zvala nikoga da bude jos jednom (ili tri put  :Wink: ) roditelj.

imam u okolini obitelji s jednim, dvoje, troje, nijednim djetetom - ne brojim im koliko ih imaju, ne smatram da itko od njih ima vise ili manje, ne smatram da svi moraju imati neki isti magicni broj da bi obitelj bila potpuna...


i to sto se moj suprug i ja osjecamo ispunjeni s djecom koju imamo - to je nas unutarnji osjecaj. nismo niti jednom, razmisljajuci o djeci, razmisljali u terminima - kako cemo izaci na kraj, ne spavamo x godina, iscrpljeni smo, umorni, ponekad (pa i cesce...) kratkog fitilja, blablabla... ja sam spremna na to da ce mi narednih x godina biti hekticno - fizicki, psihicki, da cu morati puno raditi i malo spavati, ponekad se na cudne nacine dijeliti da bi me svi dobili...

i ne razumijem kad mi kazu - hrabra si, svaka cast, aaajmeeeee   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AdioMare

> ... i ne razumijem kad mi kazu - hrabra si, svaka cast, aaajmeeeee


Rođen je moj idol!  :Smile:  

Kada sam ja prestala kalkulirati, a počela osluškivati svoju nutrinu, rodila sam svoje drugo dijete. Od tada ne prestajem misliti kako je najljepša uloga na svijetu uloga - mame. I želim još.
Taj me osjećaj preplavio i više me nikuda ne pušta samu! 
I jer pored njega osjeća prijetnju, ignorira jedino MM!  :Grin: 




> nisam zvala nikoga da bude jos jednom (ili tri put ) roditelj.


Naravno, znam to.

----------


## marta

> Stvari kojih sam se naslušala kad smo imali samo jedno dijete:
> _1) Jedno kao nijedno. 
> 2) Kad će drugo? 
> 3) ŠTo ima novo u kombinaciji sa neugodnim buljenjem u trbuh kao da jedino novo u životu može biti u mojoj maternici!? Katastrofa.
> 4) Netko se zaigra sa kćerkicom i kaže "Nek si mama rodi drugo."
> 5) Bok. Kak ste? Potiho se približi..."Pa kaj nekaj ne valja?" Ja zbunjena, zašto nešto ne bi valjalo? "Pa, kaj ne budete još djece radili?"
> 6) Bit će vam sama. Nikad neće nikoga imati na svijetu. Kako joj to možete napraviti?_ 
> ...........
> neću nastaviti.
> ...



A onda rodis drugo dijete, i zatrudnis s trecim, i krenu komentari tipa:
_1) Oooopet? (uz znacajno buljenje u trbuh)
2) Kaj muz ne zna za rikverc?
3) Kako si hrabra! (uz preseravacko klanjanje nasred ceste)
4) Ko ce ti tu djecu hranit? (MM-u je krenula para iz usiju)
5) Lako je vama kad zivite s svekijima... (samo usput, moji svekiji rade...)

_

I tako dalje....

Mogu reci da potpisujem Litalu. Meni nije uopce neugodno ili bezveze kad me netko pita koliko cu imati djece. Imat cu koliko budem. Ne znam sad koliko. Sigurno jos jedno, mozda jos dvoje. Troje mislim da necu, al nikad ne reci nikad.... Al kad me netko pita Kaj ti muz ne zna za rikverc? onda bi ga nokautirala momentalno. Zato mislim da bez obzira na to sto je pitanje dobronamjerno, odgovora bas i nece biti. Jer sta ces se ti tu nekom objasnjavati i iskrcavati hrpu intime, da bi netko drugi uletio s jesi sebicna, dijete ce ti ostati samo ili jesi sebicna, dijete te nema samo za sebe...

----------


## maria71

e ja potpisujem šjoru martu

----------


## fegusti

kako god okreneš, komentara nikad ne manjka - ne valja jedno, a bogme ni više od dvoje. cccccc!

----------


## meda

> kako god okreneš, komentara nikad ne manjka - ne valja jedno, a bogme ni više od dvoje. cccccc!


a tek nijedno  :shock: 

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## litala

ako nemas decka do neke godine - _ostat ces stara cura..._
ako imas decka ali vec neke godine se ne "vezujete" - _sto cekate?_
ako se odlucite na brak - _aha! trudnasi!?_
ako se odlucite na brak, a nisi trudna - _pa sto se zenite??_
ako ste u braku, a niste odmah zatrudnili - _sto cekate?_
ako ste u braku, imate jedno dijete - _kad ce drugo?_ (to pitaju po mogucnosti u prvoj posjeti novorodjenoj bebi...)
ako ste u braku, imate jedno dijete i ne najavljujete drugo kad ovo napuni dvije godine - _sto je sad? kad ce drugo?_
ako ste u braku, imate jedno dijete i najavljujete drugo - _super!_
ako ste u braku, imate dvoje djece i najavite trece - _ah, zalomilo vam se, dogadjaju se greske, ajd kad se vec uhvatilo..._ (i silne varijacije na temu, ko sto je marta vec spomenula...)
ako ste u braku, imate troje djece i najavite cetvrto - _ah, nemojte reci da ste i ovo planirali, pa hocete li vi ikada prestati..._

da ne ulazim u detalje tipa - kojeg su spola djeca koju imate, razlike u godinama i slicno...

da se primijetiti da samo u jednom slucaju odgovor vecinske okoline glasi - _super!_ samo kad ostvarujete taj "ideal" cetveroclane obitelji... i jos po mogucnosti - s djecom razlicitog spola...

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeinaMama

Meni više nitko neće ništ pričati jer su skužili da mi ide na živce, al svekrva onda veli Tei: E sad reci mami nek ti još rodi braceka.
Mislim, pazi ovo, ne bilo kaj, neg braceka - po narudžbi.

Inače, svekrva je ta koja mi najčešće govori: Jedno ko nijedno, al hvala bogu njoj se ne da pričuvati ni to jedno. A taj sam komentar čula i od onih koji nemaju niti jedno pa se fakat pitam kak to oni znaju?!
MM i ja se za dijete fakat brinemo sami i nemam tu privilegiju da ju svako malo puknem nekom na čuvanje pa me to "jedno ko nijedno" izuzetno ljuti.

Mislila sam da tu frazu samo moja sveki koristi, al vidim da ih ima još.

----------


## mama courage

moja sestra (napunila 30.-tu, djeteta, a bome ni momka nema) u posljednje vrijeme cesto cuje i onu: _donesi ti nama samo jedno dijete, nije bitno od koga_.... podivljam na te recenice... bas sam nedavno jednoj osobi rekla da ne prica gluposti, da je itekako bitno od koga je dijete (pa makar se i razveli kasnije). i da se djeca ne trebaju imati, samo jer se to eto od zena ocekuje da zatrudne. ako sestri nije sudjeno da nadje muskarca s kojim ce (barem u tom trenutku zaljubljenosti) pozeljeti imati dijete, onda joj nije sudjeno i ne treba lijegati sa svakim u krevet. a u danasnje vrijeme zdrava zena moze i u 40-toj roditi... stoga...

----------


## krumpiric

moj je svekar to izjavio pa sam ja prasnula.šiznula.popiiii...
i odgovorila "ako je moje jedno zapravo nijedno,što ga vi imate gledat/držat/ljubit?,kad budem imala dijete koje nije "nijedno" onda ćete ga dobit..."
Zamislio se."Tako se kaže " i sl.nije upalilo.
"normalan čovjek promisli prije nego provali..."
ne podnosim takve komentare.Bljuje mi se od toga.
Uostalom,vjerujem da je više snage potrošeno u moje jedno u 2god,nego u njegovih puno više u puno višw godina.

----------


## happyness

Ja jednostavno moram reći svoje mišljenje jer vidim da se nitko nije dotakao onih siročića koje je majka donijela na svijet i koji su osmi,deveti ili deseti član obitelji ali ne one obitelji koja je svjesno i željeno tako brojna nego njihovi roditelji žive od njihovog doplatka.Po meni bi bilo bolje da su ostali na jednom djetetu koje će imati ono osnovno što mu treba,nego da mole okolo političare da im budu kumovi jer onda tako u javnost dođe njihova jadna situacija pa im dobri ljudi pomažu.
Ja imam jednog 9.mjesečnog sina i sam Bog zna da bi još jedno dijete.Međutim,ukoliko situacija(financijska,naravno) ne bude povoljna da mi i drugo dijete ima što mu treba sigurno neću ići na sreću kao,bude se već nešto popravilo.Trenutno smo podstanari,nemam ni jednog roditelja i prošla sam grozne stvari u životu tako da roditeljstvo doživljavam vrlo odgovorno.Vjerujem da sam svom Luki dobra mama,a više od svega bi htjela biti još nekome.Vidjet ćemo.I to je sve.

----------


## MalaBuba

> Ja jednostavno moram reći svoje mišljenje jer vidim da se nitko nije dotakao onih siročića koje je majka donijela na svijet i koji su osmi,deveti ili deseti član obitelji ali ne one obitelji koja je svjesno i željeno tako brojna nego njihovi roditelji žive od njihovog doplatka.*Po meni bi bilo bolje da su ostali na jednom djetetu koje će imati ono osnovno što mu treba,nego da mole okolo političare da im budu kumovi jer onda tako u javnost dođe njihova jadna situacija pa im dobri ljudi pomažu.*


apsolutno se slažem!

----------


## Stijena

e, daj zamisli da se opterećujem komentarima ljudi koji su u stanju reći takvu jadnu glupost da je jedno dijete ko nijedno

nešto jadnije u životu nisam čula

----------


## upornamama

> kako god okreneš, komentara nikad ne manjka - ne valja jedno, a bogme ni više od dvoje. cccccc!


Nekome valja nijedno, nekome jedno, dvoje, sedam...I apsolutno postujem sve navedene.
Kako bi nam zalostan svijet bio kad bismo i djecu radili na normu!
Zasto ja zelim jos jedno dijete? Ne znam, jednostavno *osjecam* da tako treba biti. Hocu li zeljeti jos djece? Nemam pojma.

Nikad ne bih nekoga na cesti pitala zasto ima ili nema X djece, ali obzirom da ovdje svatko moze preskociti pitanje i ne odgovoriti, ja sam pitala. Curiosity killed the cat

----------


## AdioMare

Happyness, što znači "ono osnovno što mu treba"?

Po meni je to krov nad glavom, hrana, piće, odjeća, nešto igračaka i knjige za školu. 
Dakle, komp koji već imamo, bicikli koje već imamo, knjige koje već imamo i da dalje ne nabrajam - bilo bi više od osnovnog - po meni.

Ili osnovno znači laptop, soba, džeparac, prijevozno sredstvo, play station, TV, muzičke linije, pristojan džeparac i to sve *po glavi* ukućana?

Osobno bih radije djetetu pružila šansu za život u skromnim uvjetima, nego mu ne pružila šansu uopće, kako bismo mi, koji već tu jesmo, mogli svake godine - duže ljetovati? :/ 

Nekada se odrasli ljudi jedva skrbe sami za sebe, a to je već tema za drugi topic i nema veze sa brojem djece.

----------


## fegusti

imam prijateljicu kojoj je 47 godina.
rodila je kada su joj bile 24 i već je tada odlučila i znala da će joj to dijete biti i jedino.
kako sam je vremenom bolje upoznavala postali su mi sasvim jasni njezini razlozi iako nikad o tome nismo razgovarale 
- jer baš me briga koliki je broj dovoljan njoj malo rime nije na odmet.
elem, dakle, ona je jedan vrlo perfekcionistički karakter (ne znam što joj bi da se druži sa mnom?) 
i ne bi podnijela da joj npr. drugo dijete bude musavo jer ga nije stigla oprati obzirom da je ono prvo trebala odvesti u igraoničicu.
kod nje sve mora biti u savršenom redu da bi mogla funkcionirati i bila je svjesna da će više djece teže držati pod kontrolom. 
kod nje je uvijek, gotovo bez iznimke, vrijeme hranjenja, šetanja, kupanja..., bilo u određeno doba dana pa taman sjekire padale.
procijenila je da su njene i fizičke i psihičke mogućnosti takve da može udovoljiti prohtjevima samo jednog djeteta i nikada zbog svoje odluke nije požalila.
danas joj kćer završava faks i među boljim je studentima - marljivica i urednica mamina.

----------


## white_musk

> Osobno bih radije djetetu pružila šansu za život u skromnim uvjetima, nego mu ne pružila šansu uopće, kako bismo mi, koji već tu jesmo, mogli svake godine - duže ljetovati? :/ 
> 
> Nekada se odrasli ljudi jedva skrbe sami za sebe, a to je već tema za drugi topic i nema veze sa brojem djece.


  :Klap:

----------


## TeinaMama

Fegusti, ja sam ti otprilike ko tvoja prijateljica, osim što kod mene nije bitno to određeno vrijeme hranjena spavanja i ostalog. I ne znam kak bi onda s dvoje djece. Evo, meni je npr jako bitno da mi je kuća uvijek u savršenom redu. Nekad zvuči bolesno, al ja svaki put kad Tea ode spavati pospremim i izglancam cijeli dnevni boravak u čemu mi pomaže MM koji je isto takav. Često se znam uhvatiti kak bezveze posremam za Teom okolo iako ona sve začaš razbaca. Ili glacam stakleni stolić na kojem su začas packe. Ne ljutim se ja na nju zbog toga i meni je drago da se igra, al da je dvoje ne znam kak bi sa svim tim izašla na kraj. Dok meni nekaj ne bi bilo onak kak si ja posložim vjerojatno bi cijelo vrijeme bila živčana, a onda bi dvoje djece loše prošlo. Ovak je jednom super. 
A isto tako ne znam dal bi mogla podijeliti pažnju na dvoje djece, a da oni dobivaju toliko koliko sada dobiva Tea sama. Ne znam kak izlaze roditelji više djece na kraj u onim situacijama kad im jedno dijete nekaj priča pa doleti drugo pa bi sad ono nekaj ispričalo. Tu ne možeš da ne podijeliš svoju pažnju na dvoje i ne može mi nitko reči da sad to dvoje djece dobiva istu količinu pažnje koliko bi dobilo jedno. Uvijek je netko zakinut. Bar bi bio kod mene - valjda mi multitasking ne radi tak dobro.

----------


## happyness

Joj,kak ne volim dok se sve gleda crno bijelo.
Poanta je da sigurno ne budem imala hrpu djece koje budem onda slala prositi da ih prehranim nego ću odraslo procijeniti svoje mogućnosti i imati makar samo jedno dijete koje bude imalo ono što ja kao njegov roditelj mislim( i hoću) da treba imati.

----------


## AdioMare

> ... nego ću odraslo procijeniti svoje mogućnosti i imati makar samo jedno dijete koje bude imalo ono što ja kao njegov roditelj mislim( i hoću) da treba imati.


Ma, razumijem te... samo sam htjela reći da su različita shvaćanja onoga što netko smatra da bi mu dijete trebalo imati.
Kada bih ja mislila da im svima trebam riješiti stambeno pitanje do 21. godine, ja ih, onda, niti jedno ne bih mogla imati.

A što se tiče siročića kojih je 15 i koji prose po cesti...
Ja sam mislila da smo ovdje svi _pod normalno_ s tim da nam djeca ni po koju cijenu ne bi bila gladna i pored nas živih, prosila po cesti.

----------


## happyness

AdioMare,gle :Shock: no kaj sam ja htjela reći sa onim siročićima je vezano za temu,odnosno primjer nerazmišljanja zašto bi netko stao na jednom djetetu.
Ja za svog sina mogu garantirati da nebude trebao prositi,što nije slučaj s onim roditeljima koji idu po načelu:jedno ko nijedno,ak imamo dva možemo i treće..... Jednostavno mislim da su djeca nešto preozbiljno da bi ih se imalo X pa budemo vidjeli kak bude.

----------


## AdioMare

Što se tiče "siročića" primjer ti je preekstreman i nije ogledalo uvjeta u kojima živi prosječan građanin naše države.




> Ja za svog sina mogu garantirati da nebude trebao prositi,što nije slučaj s onim roditeljima koji idu po načelu:jedno ko nijedno,ak imamo dva možemo i treće.....


 :/

----------


## marta

> Ja za svog sina mogu garantirati da nebude trebao prositi,što nije slučaj s onim roditeljima koji idu po načelu:jedno ko nijedno,ak imamo dva možemo i treće..... Jednostavno mislim da su djeca nešto preozbiljno da bi ih se imalo X pa budemo vidjeli kak bude.



Bas mi se fino smrkne kad procitam ovako nesto. Imam 3 pa moze i cetvrto. A mozda necemo ni tamo stati, nego cemo ih imati X, PA ŠTA BUDE!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Dolisa

marta  :Love:  

A meni je tako lijepo vidjeti slova u potpisu s tri godine rodjenja... pa malo i zavidim  :Kiss:

----------


## sladjanaf

> AdioMare,gleno kaj sam ja htjela reći sa onim siročićima je vezano za temu,odnosno primjer nerazmišljanja zašto bi netko stao na jednom djetetu.
> Ja za svog sina mogu garantirati da nebude trebao prositi,što nije slučaj s onim roditeljima koji idu po načelu:jedno ko nijedno,ak imamo dva možemo i treće..... Jednostavno mislim da su djeca nešto preozbiljno da bi ih se imalo X pa budemo vidjeli kak bude.


ja mislim da imam dva pa bi mogli imati i treće.

ali ne zbog toga da bih mogla reći da imam troje djece, nego zato što imam dvoje predivne djece, koja su mi, da odmah budemo načisto, sasvim dovoljna (ružna riječ, ali u nedostatku bolje), pa si mislimo "zašto ne bi imali još jedno prekrasno, naše, voljeno...dijete?

s prvim su se međusobni obiteljski odnosi prenijeli na jednu novu, ljepšu i bolju razinu, s drugim su postali još intenzivniji i zanimljiviji. dinamičniji, ukratko. to je dinamka koja nama odgovara. 

želim imati troje djece i zato da bi njih bilo više kad ne bude nas. ali ne kažem to iz straha za njihovu budućnost. to kažem iz ljubavi koju osjećam za svoju sestru i svog brata, posebno nakon što je umrla moja mama.

a moram reći da mi je čisto bezveze brojati neprospavane noći i ukalkuliravati ih u odluku o tome hoću li ili neću imati još jedno dijete.

i jako bih voljela posjedovati "sretne hormone trudnoće", ali nažalost kod mene toga nema. kod mene su neki grozni, tako da su mi obje trudnoće bile nelijepo iskustvo. 

ukratko, mislim da odluku o djetetu nikad neću bazirati na, da oprostite, trivijalnostima.

----------


## Zorana

Marta  :Heart:  
Ninochka, cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

I inace su mi super ovi koji raspolazu kojekakvim garancijama za buducnost. :/

----------


## fegusti

> Fegusti, ja sam ti otprilike ko tvoja prijateljica...


razumijem te  :Love:  
živjele različitosti!

----------


## bobaibeba

Ja sam rodila prvo sa 31,kad sam poželjela dijete i mislila da sam spremna (dobro nije baš uspjelo taj čas kad sam poželila,već 2 godine nakon toga).
Tada sam bila spremna skrasit se i smirit sa djetetom,jer sam živjela prilično "burno" i nikad na mjestu!
Nisam nikada razmišljala koliko ću imati djece.
Kad sam osjetila da mogu imala sam prvo i rekla sam samoj sebi da ću drugo imati tek kad vidim kako će to meni ići sa tim jednim.I zadovoljna sam i super mi je i osjećam se tako ispunjena,puno sam smirenija i staloženija nego prije.Na neke stvari na koje bi prije živčanila sada uopće ne reagiram ako je Grga u blizini.Ne vičem,ne živčanim.
Pa mislim da bih mogla imati još jedno i da bi me to još više ispunilo i da bih imala i snage i volje i živaca za još jedno.Pa krećemo na drugo i što bude!
A kad budem imala dvoje pa vidim kako mi ide s njima znati ću da li želim treće ili ne.
Kod mene to tako funkcionira!

----------


## laurica

Mi imamo jednu prekrasnu malu curku, i godinama prije nego sam ju rodila bila sam sigurna da u životu želim imati dvoje djece (to mi je bila neka zlatna sredina)  :Love:  
Ali, otkada sam rodila kao da se sve promijenilo - nisam mogla ni zamisliti da toliko možeš voljeti jedan mali zamotuljak. Otada u meni ima toliko ljubavi da jedva čekam još jedno malo čudo - mislim cure da me razumijete. :D 
Sad sam sigurna da želim imati troje djece, i da razlike u godinama ne budu prevelike, jer između mene i mog brata je 12 god. (što je po meni previše jer nikad nismo bili tako povezani), tako da znam koliko to djetetu znači-imati nekog "svog".  :Heart:  
Još je jedini problem usuglasiti želje s mogućnostima, tj. da financijska situacija i kvadratura u stanu podnese još jednu prinovu!  :Laughing:  
Ali, doći će i to, a ja samo znam da jedva čekam!!! :D

----------


## happyness

Ma jednostavno ste nevjerojatne vi koje me osuđujete što kod planiranja potomstva vodim računa i o financijama.Nisam nikad mislila da ću morati nekome opravdavati svoje poglede na ta stvari(ne MORAM ni sad,istina).Meni je neopisivo drago da vi niste morale proći u životu ono što sam ja prošla.Negdje sam već navela da sam podstanar(znam,to danas nije rijetkost),nemam ni jednog roditelja,sestru imam ali ko da nemam jer ju već nisam vidjela godinama,nemam zaposlenje,točnije trenutno sam na burzi,imam malo i psiholoških trauma jer mi je,usput rečeno, mama rekla da joj je žao što me rodila i da proklinje dan kad me rodila...Uglavnom MM i ja smo sami na svijetu al oduvjek smo znali da želimo oplemeniti vezu s nečim prekrasnim kao što je dijete i dovoljno smo odrasli i odgovorni da ga podignemo na noge i odvedemo na pravi put.Ne mogu s ničim usporediti ljepotu majčinstva,tu ljubav koju ti dijete pruža,to beskrajno povjerenje u njegovim okicama....Istog trena kad su mi ga dali u rodilištu poželjela sam još barem jedno. Al zar je takav grijeh bojati se da li ću imati mogućnosti ostvariti tu želju?Ja mislim da strah proizlazi iz goleme odgovornosti a ne iz želje da mi dijete mora imati "osnovno" kao što su laptop, playstation ili druge stvari koje je navela,mislim,AdioMare.Jeste me razapele,stvarno..... :?

----------


## happyness

Mislim stvarno! Mene ste napale što gledam kroz financije, a u anketi na isto to pitanje barem polovica piše da bi voljeli više djece al neznaju kak bi s financijama to uskladili.I po čemu se to onda ja razlikujem od njih? :?

----------


## marta

Nije tebe nitko napao. 
A razlika izmedju tvojih komentara i komentara zena koje su rekle da ne znaju kako uskladiti svoju financijsku situaciju i jos jedno dijete lezi u tome sto su one govorile o svojim financijama, a ti si komentirala tudje.

----------


## AdioMare

I opet se, slučajno ili namjerno, izražavaš, u najmanju ruku, netočno.




> Ma jednostavno ste nevjerojatne vi koje me osuđujete što kod planiranja potomstva vodim računa i o financijama.


Ovo nije istina.



> Al zar je takav grijeh bojati se da li ću imati mogućnosti ostvariti tu želju?


Naravno da nije.



> Ja mislim da strah proizlazi iz goleme odgovornosti a ne iz želje da mi dijete mora imati "osnovno"


Razumijem strah koji je u tebi, dugo godina sam ga osjećala jasno dok nešto drugo nije postalo jače od njega.

A ovo "osnovno" si ti sama spomenula, ne ja. I nitko te nije razapeo. Za ono što pišeš moraš preuzeti odgovornost, tako da, ili malo dulje promisli kako ćeš se izraziti, (a da ne generaliziraš ili osuđuješ) ili govori isključivo u svoje ime.

----------


## suzyem

Ma nemam ništa protiv planiranja, al isto tako, nikad ne znaš što će ti život donijeti... možeš planirati jedno dijete, recimo zbog financija, a onda dobiti, blizance, trojke... i šta onda-će prositi na cesti?  :? 
Mislim da nitko ne ide principom, imamo jedno, pa ajdmo drugo, ma možemo i treće, pa nek prosi, šta ima veze, glavno da je djece... i da dobijem četvrto, peto dijete, dajem glavu da nitko ne bi morao prostiti, jer dok je mene i MM, i naše četiri ruke, pružit ćemo im koliko god možemo, a vjerujem da puno vas tako razmišlja...

----------


## happyness

Da,ja osuđujem one obitelji koje idu svjesno na cijelu nogometnu momčad a već prvo ili drugo dijete nije imalo zadovoljene potrebe.Stvarno mi je žao gledati dječicu koja nose poderanu odjeću,koja imaju jedan obrok dnevno i sl. a zato jer su njihovi roditelji u dobrom kršćanskom duhu eto rekli sebi prije braka da će imati djece koliko im Bog da.To je užasno neodgovorno. I zato ponavljam da netko ima jedno dijete ne zato jer ne želi više nego jer mu možda situacija ne dozvoljava.A ako se slučajno desi još jedno-super.Al ak se " slučajno" dese još pet šest to više nije ni smješno nego tragično,naravno govorim ako se dese u obitelji koje nikako nemaju uvjeta za to. 
I naravno da preuzimam odgovornost za to što pišem.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> Da,ja osuđujem one obitelji koje idu svjesno na cijelu nogometnu momčad a već prvo ili drugo dijete nije imalo zadovoljene potrebe.Stvarno mi je žao gledati dječicu koja nose poderanu odjeću,koja imaju jedan obrok dnevno i sl. a zato jer su njihovi roditelji u dobrom kršćanskom duhu eto rekli sebi prije braka da će imati djece koliko im Bog da.To je užasno neodgovorno. I zato ponavljam da netko ima jedno dijete ne zato jer ne želi više nego jer mu možda situacija ne dozvoljava.A ako se slučajno desi još jedno-super.Al ak se " slučajno" dese još pet šest to više nije ni smješno nego tragično,naravno govorim ako se dese u obitelji koje nikako nemaju uvjeta za to. 
> I naravno da preuzimam odgovornost za to što pišem.


a ja ću se potpisat pod ovo.

----------


## happyness

No,pa hvala Bgu da me netko razumije.
plashljivo_pile  :Bye:

----------


## andrea

> Meni je neopisivo drago da vi niste morale proći u životu..


ti ne možeš znati tko je od nas šta prošao u životu

----------


## vesna72

Eto razloga zašto nisam obrazlagala svoju odluku da imam jedno dijete   :Smile:  
Jer objektivnih razloga nemam, a navođenje subjektivnih razloga rezultira onim "ja to ne shvaćam",  "ti ne možeš znati" i sl  :Sad:  

Ne shvaćam ni ja puno toga,  ali se trudim prihvaćati.
Istina, niti ne znam kako je živjeti u velikoj obitelji, ali kak sam sa svojim odrastanjem čisto zadovoljna - nastavljam tradiciju  :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

> Da,ja osuđujem one obitelji koje idu svjesno na cijelu nogometnu momčad a već prvo ili drugo dijete nije imalo zadovoljene potrebe.


To ti je isto kao da osuđuješ alkoholičare. 
Ima ih, naravno, i ne rade dobro ni sebi ni obitelji, ali to nije porok kojem se ljudi obično prepuštaju, tako da ni tvoj primjer rađanja puno djece u nemogućim uvjetima nije nešto uvriježeno, a da bi bilo važno spominjanja.
Ali, opet se osvrćem na tvoje insistiranje "zadovoljenja djetetovih potreba" koje mogu biti nerealno visoke u očima drugog roditelja ili mizerno male u očima nekog trećeg.
I zato je bolje ne osuđivati, pogotovo ne u neznanju.

----------


## AdioMare

> .. a navođenje subjektivnih razloga rezultira onim "ja to ne shvaćam",  "ti ne možeš znati" i sl


Vesna, tvoja odluka da imaš jedno dijete neće promijeniti moju odluku da ih imam troje, niti će se meni tvoji razlozi činiti sebičnima ili ću ja biti, ne daj Bože, plemenitija majka od tebe koja želiš ostati s jednim.

Jednako tako ne prihvaćam da netko osuđuje mene ako želim još jednom djetetu (četvrtom ili petom) dati život i našu skromnu obitelj učiniti još skromnijom. To je moja stvar.

----------


## fegusti

ne se svađati!
kao što rekoh - živjele različitosti!
svatko ima svoje razloge zbog kojih se odlučio na ovoliko ili onoliko djece i nije zaslužio osudu.
svrha bi trebala biti da samo iznesemo svoje iskustvo i vlastite razloge, a ne da se međusobno napadamo.
gave peace a chance!

----------


## Stijena

Sasvim je jasno da na jednom forumu nitko ni za koga ne može znati u kakvim je okolnostima bio/živio/imao/nemao/ovoliko/onoliko djece, ali isto bi onda tako trebalo biti i jasno da se ne može osuđivati nikoga na temelju nekoliko mršavih činjenica koje je o sebi iznio.
Isto je, bar meni, jasno da naziv ovog topica ne podrazumijeva da ja obrazlažem zašto netko drugi ima samo jedno dijete, već da to isto, ako to želim i ako mi je prihvatljivo, iznesem za sebe, a onda se isto to valja očekuje i od drugih.
Tako da mi ovakave rasprave tipa: ja sam prošao ovo, a ti nisi prošao to, nego ono i meni je teže nego tebi i ja razmišljam pametnije nego ti, a koje se u posljednje vrijeme sve češće ovdje znaju naći, uopće moram priznati, ne sjedaju.

----------


## vesna72

> vesna72 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .. a navođenje subjektivnih razloga rezultira onim "ja to ne shvaćam",  "ti ne možeš znati" i sl 
> 
> 
> Vesna, tvoja odluka da imaš jedno dijete neće promijeniti moju odluku da ih imam troje, niti će se meni tvoji razlozi činiti sebičnima ili ću ja biti, ne daj Bože, plemenitija majka od tebe koja želiš ostati s jednim.
> 
> Jednako tako ne prihvaćam da netko osuđuje mene ako želim još jednom djetetu (četvrtom ili petom) dati život i našu skromnu obitelj učiniti još skromnijom. To je moja stvar.


Slažem se u potpunosti   :Smile:  

Samo sam željela reći da tu nema dobro ni loše. Već samo ono kako meni/tebi/nekom trećem odgovara.

Živjele različitosti!

A kod navođenja subjektivnih razloga obično se neistomišljenik osjeća prozvanim, pa to završava onim "ne možeš ti to znati"...

----------


## AdioMare

> Samo sam željela reći da tu nema dobro ni loše. Već samo ono kako meni/tebi/nekom trećem odgovara.


Naravno.  :Smile:

----------


## TeinaMama

Ja se slažem s happyness. I meni su financije vrlo bitne i želim svom djetetu priuštiti sve. Lako je kad su klinci mali pa nose odjeću jedan za drugim, nemaju neke želje oko izlazaka, ljetovanja i tome sličnu. A kaj kad porastu i krenu na faks, žele otići s društvom na more, žele položiti vozački pa žicaju i da im se kupi neki autić? 
A ja uz to sve želim imati dosta novaca da uz sve što priuštim djetetu, priuštim nešto svom mužu i sebi.

Kad smo moj brat i ja bili mali moji su fakat štedili svaku kunu jer su otvarali obrt i sve novce su trošili na opremanje radione. Sada oni, istina, imaju novaca jer im to čime se bave ide. Također puno daju i meni i svojoj unuci, ali kada sam ja bila u godinama da sam željela hrpetninu odjeće, izlaske, ljetovanje na moru s frendicama, vozački, malo su mi mogli priuštiti. Ako mi je mama priuštila nešto, morala je zakinuti sebe. Još mi je sad žao što nisam nikad bila s društvom na moru jer se kod nas jednostavno nije išlo na more - to je bio luksuz. E pa ja ne želim da to za moje dijete bude luksuz.

Inače, moja Tea ima sestričnu dvije godinu stariju koja živi s nama u istom dvorištu i stalno su skupa. Meni je to isto ko da ima sestru - a nije na mojoj brizi   :Grin:

----------


## suzyem

Da, zašto se danas sve gleda kroz materijalno? Poznajem obitelji koje imaju puno djece, može se reći da su siromašni, a opet njihove obitelji mi djeluju tako skladno, pune ljubavi,... poznajem i one s jednim djetetom koji imaju sve, a opet su tako malo jedni s drugima, jure za profitom...
Čemu učimo djecu, ako je nama važno da oni nose Nike, imaju najnoviji komp, ili sl.? 
A opet, živjele različitosti, nekome je to ipak važno... meni nije.. i jedna od najvažnijih zadaća koje sam sebi postavila kao majka je da ih naučim da cijene što imaju, da materijalne stvari nisu važne... ima puno važnijih...
Ne mogu reći da me takvo razmišljanje smeta, više me rastužuje.... 
Ne želim da mi itko zamjeri, svako odlučuje za sebe....

----------


## ninet

Zasto jedno? 
Samo zato jer sam lijena i tankih zivaca....
Odluka jos nije definitivna...tj odluke nema jer mi je jos uvijek ideja drugog djeteta vezana uz Viktorovu, a ne moju, dobrobit...
Tek u posljednje vrijeme sam nesto pocela primjecivati kako su curice slatke..

----------


## Mima

Pa nije valjda da materijalno znači Nike ili novi kompjutor.

----------


## happyness

Dakle,vidim nažalost da tu ima ljudi koji ne žele ili ne mogu razumjeti tuđe stajalište.Uopće mi se ne da više raspravljati ili uvjeravati nekoga u nešto,pošto je taj netko već u startu odlučio proglasiti moje(ALI I NE SAMO MOJE)razmišljanje ovakvim ili onakvim, ali u svakvom slučaju negativnim.Zašto sam se usudila govoriti o tuđim financijama a ne samo o svojim?To vas je zapeklo?Mislim stvarno!Nisam znala da ovdje smijemo pisati samo o svojim financijama.Dajte,molim vas.Svakome je jasno da sam ih navela kao primjer zašto ja mislim da je bolje imati samo jedno dijete,ako stvarno nema uvjeta za više njih.I nemojte mi sad komplicirati o tome koliko je to osnovno što dijete treba imati.Lijepo je odgajati dijete u duhu skromnosti ali kad vodite razgovor s njim za stolom nakon što je,recimo,ručalo.A mislim da skromnost nije kad nemate taj isti stol i kad vam dijete danas još nije ništa jelo jer nema što jesti.TO NIJE SKROMNO TO JE SIROMAŠNO! I mene bi srce boljelo kad bi namjerno i svjesno išla rađati mnoštvo djece u recimo takvim uvjetima.Tko hoće neka shvati,tko neće ne mora.

----------


## fegusti

> ...Tko hoće neka shvati,tko neće ne mora.


jeste!
dakle opet - živjele različitosti.
živjele, jer ne živimo u idealnom svijetu i nismo klonovi pa i ne razmišljamo identično, ali se barem možemo pokušati razumijeti i razmijeniti mišljenja ne optužujući se.

----------


## TeinaMama

Možda tu ima i malo starijih koji se ne sjećaju tak dobro kraja osnovne škole i srednje škole. Dok većina u razredu ipak ima te spominjane nikice i komp, levisice za 500 kn, torbice i skupe cipele - oni koji to nemaju osjećaju ipak loše. 
A ja ne mogu garantirati da moje dijete neće patiti na takve stvari jer ću ga kao ja tak odgojiti. Moj brat i ja smo rasli pod istim krovom i odgajani smo isto, a on iz nekih principa nije htio nositi marke, a ja sam htjela nositi samo to. Sad više nisam fanatik, al onda sam fakat bila. I znam da je baš to bilo ponekad uzrok brojnih svađa s roditeljima. 

A ovaj topic je i tako namjenjen onima koji imaju jedno dijete da iznesu svoje razloge ili onima koji su u dilemi jedno ili više. 
A sad je na kraju ispalo da oni roditelji koji imaju više djece prosvjetljuju nas s jednim djetetom kako smo materijalisti.

----------


## Dolisa

Stijena, lijepo napisano, i potpisujem.

Navodjenjem takvih stvari se ne moze postici nista. Kazes zasto si se odlucio na jedno/vise djece, i mirna Bosna.

----------


## happyness

:Klap:

----------


## suzyem

Ma ja uopće nisam tako mislila... nikoga ne okrivljavam, ne osuđujem, svatko ima svoj izbor...
Jednostavno sam htjela reći da meni materijalna strana nije razlog za manje ili više djece... i da mi je žao što netko tako razmišlja...
Ne govorim o slučajevima koji nemaju što djeci dati jesti.... to su već ekstremni slučajevi...

----------


## fegusti

> Zasto jedno? 
> Samo zato jer sam lijena i tankih zivaca...


vrlo iskreno i bez uvijanja.
takva si i protiv vlastitog se karaktera teško boriti.
razumijem jer sam se i sama prepoznala u onom LIJENA.
na kraju sam se ipak odlučila za drugo bez obzira na vlastitu komociju i lijenost i na činjenicu da sam unaprijed znala da od mm-a ne mogu očekivati neku pomoć. 
nije on loš, ali totalno je nespreman na suradnju glede asistencije oko kupanja, presvlačenja, uspavljivanja i ostalih ...anja. 
nisam bila sigurna hoću li moći sama sva ta ...anja prolaziti ali sam na kraju stisnula zube i uhvatila se u koštac s tim izazovom. 
zasad mi to uspješno polazi od ruke.

----------


## Zorana

Teinamama, nije valjda da mislis kako su tvoji roditelji trebali imati samo jedno dijete kako bi ovo drugo bilo postedjeno pubertetskih trauma radi neimanja

----------


## sorciere

> Ne govorim o slučajevima koji nemaju što djeci dati jesti.... to su već ekstremni slučajevi...


na žalost - nisu.   :Sad:

----------


## Stijena

> suzyem prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne govorim o slučajevima koji nemaju što djeci dati jesti.... to su već ekstremni slučajevi...
> 
> 
> na žalost - nisu.


da, obično i jest tako da sit gladnomu ne vjeruje
tako mi se čini da smo se i mi ovdje malo zapleli
materijalna strana i meni osobno jest važna
i to mi se ne čini upitnim
upitnije mi je samo u kolikoj mjeri je važnija od svega ostalog što imanje djece podrazumijeva
ali...opet....svatko ponasob ima svoje prioritete i bitno je kako si ih je u kojem razdoblju života poredao

----------


## TeinaMama

[quote=Zorana]Teinamama, nije valjda da mislis kako su tvoji roditelji trebali imati samo jedno dijete kako bi ovo drugo bilo postedjeno pubertetskih trauma radi neimanja

----------


## enci

imam dvoje djece, potpuno razumijem one koji zele ostati na jednom i one koje ih zele vise, 
mm i ja smo jedinci i ne osjecamo se zakinuti zbog toga, 
ali moram komentirat da materijalno znaci i platiti djetetu satove iz dodatnih jezika koje zeli uciti, sportova koje zeli trenirati, glazbenu skolu, potrebnu opremu, putovanja na natjecanja, kompjuter i da ne nabrajam ostalo sto u danasnje doba ne smatram luksuzom. sve to kosta, a nije rijec o potrebama tinejdjera koji mogu sami zaraditi djeparac za npr. vozacki, ljetovanje...

----------


## TeinaMama

Sorry Zorana krivo sam quotala. 
Ne mislim to jer ja svog brata obožavam i jako se dobro slažemo. Samo se ja ne bi mogla odricati toliko koliko se odricala moja mama. Nisam taj tip. Ona sebi godinama nije kupila ništ novog za obući, o kozmetici da ne pričam, ljetovanje dvaput u životu dok smo živjeli svi skupa.  U uz sve to ona na kraju veli da si misli kak je mogla imati još djece. Nije imala jer je imala prije nas 4 spontana i dvije problematične trudnoče (znači buraza i mene). 
Inače je moja obitelj jako složna i svi se skupa volimo i svaki dan visim kod njim i brata, al sve je to zato jer su se moji roditelji žrtvovali onoliko koliko ja ne bih mogla.

----------


## AdioMare

Paaa, ja cijelo vrijeme i govorim da je svakome najbolje da broji svoje kune i ljubi svoju djecu.
Uz put, ako ima viška, može pomoći siromašnu obitelj bilo materijalno, bilo podrškom u nekom drugom smislu.
Ali ne tako da mu određuje broj djece ili predbacuje zbog djece koju već ima. 

A to gdje je ovaj topic sada, a gdje je trebao biti... - ni prvi ni zadnji. Neka ga ključaju ili mi zabrane pristup, ali na neke stvari ja jednostavno moram reagirati. Ali, ovo je zaista zadnji komentar. Ili jedan od zadnjih, vidjet ću.  :Grin:

----------


## suzyem

AdioMare   :Klap:

----------


## marta

> Paaa, ja cijelo vrijeme i govorim da je svakome najbolje da broji svoje kune i ljubi svoju djecu.
> Uz put, ako ima viška, može pomoći siromašnu obitelj bilo materijalno, bilo podrškom u nekom drugom smislu.
> Ali ne tako da mu određuje broj djece ili predbacuje zbog djece koju već ima. 
> 
> A to gdje je ovaj topic sada, a gdje je trebao biti... - ni prvi ni zadnji. Neka ga ključaju ili mi zabrane pristup, ali na neke stvari ja jednostavno moram reagirati. Ali, ovo je zaista zadnji komentar. Ili jedan od zadnjih, vidjet ću.


Potpisujem od prvog do zadnjeg slova.  :Smile:

----------


## Dolisa

> Paaa, ja cijelo vrijeme i govorim da je svakome najbolje da broji svoje kune i ljubi svoju djecu.
> Uz put, ako ima viška, može pomoći siromašnu obitelj bilo materijalno, bilo podrškom u nekom drugom smislu.
> Ali ne tako da mu određuje broj djece ili predbacuje zbog djece koju već ima. 
> 
> A to gdje je ovaj topic sada, a gdje je trebao biti... - ni prvi ni zadnji. Neka ga ključaju ili mi zabrane pristup, ali na neke stvari ja jednostavno moram reagirati. Ali, ovo je zaista zadnji komentar. Ili jedan od zadnjih, vidjet ću.


  :Klap:

----------


## happyness

AdioMare,ti sigurno iz dna duše mrziš onoga tko je izmislio kontracepciju.I sigurno ne razumiješ njenu svrhu.

Ah,sad opet moraš komentirati.

----------


## lucky day

> Paaa, ja cijelo vrijeme i govorim da je svakome najbolje da broji svoje kune i ljubi svoju djecu.
> Uz put, ako ima viška, može pomoći siromašnu obitelj bilo materijalno, bilo podrškom u nekom drugom smislu.
> Ali ne tako da mu određuje broj djece ili predbacuje zbog djece koju već ima.


potpis

----------


## Mima

> ali moram komentirat da materijalno znaci i platiti djetetu satove iz dodatnih jezika koje zeli uciti, sportova koje zeli trenirati, glazbenu skolu, potrebnu opremu, putovanja na natjecanja, kompjuter i da ne nabrajam ostalo sto u danasnje doba ne smatram luksuzom. sve to kosta, a nije rijec o potrebama tinejdjera koji mogu sami zaraditi djeparac za npr. vozacki, ljetovanje...


ajd fala bogu da još netko ne misli da je materijalno=markirana roba.

kad ja razmišljam i brinem o tome hoću li svojem djetetu moći 'priuštiti' sigurno ne mislim o adidaskama i najkicama nego o skupom vrtiću, školovanju, putovanjima, zdravlju. 

(no, ontopic, to nije razlog radi kojega ću imati samo jedno dijete - imat ću samo jedno jer ih više ne mogu imati)

----------


## maria71

evo parti puperice   :Grin:  

nikad nikome ne prebrajam djecu ni lovu ,ali me smeta,a što sam i kirurški odrezala , ponašanje jedne moje rođakinje....

Koja je stalno prebrajala što Marko ima novo na sebi i jel imam ja frizuru ,a njena djeca i ona nemaju...istovremeno se ima za pivu i cigarete

ja bih sad trebala patiti od osjećaja krivice,e pa nećeš   :Mad:  

i još mi veli moja djeca će plaćati poreze za tvoju penziju.....pa ih ja valjda sad trebam  pomagati

možda je to i tako, ali neš ti načina kako izvuć pare od jednodjetetne mame

----------


## ninet

> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zasto jedno? 
> Samo zato jer sam lijena i tankih zivaca...
> 
> 
> vrlo iskreno i bez uvijanja.
> takva si i protiv vlastitog se karaktera teško boriti.
> ...


MM je totalna suprotnost, ne mogu reci da mi asistira, vec se bavi viktorom podjednako ko i ja....
Mozes onda misliti koliko sam ja lijena....
Malo me demoralise i to sto nemamo baka servis....a zazeljela sam se malo drustvenog zivota......

Ma ne znam....
Kako rekoh, jos nije definitivno...

----------


## mama courage

> kad ja razmišljam i brinem o tome hoću li svojem djetetu moći 'priuštiti' sigurno ne mislim o adidaskama i najkicama nego o skupom vrtiću, školovanju, putovanjima, zdravlju.


potpisujem. i inace sam suglasna da se djeca trebaju imati prema mogucnostima, kako fizickim, psihickim, tako donekle i materijalnim. uvijek se u zivotu moze dogoditi nesto nepredvidjeno, neka nesreca (rat), otkaz, bolest, al mi se dize svaka kosa na glavi kad vidim desetoroclanu obitelj gdje otac i mater ne rade, djeca jedva prezivljavaju, al stancaju i dalje djecu. i naravno, ocekuju pomoc drzave il zajednice. odgovornost po meni pocinje vec od prvog djeteta, ja da nisam bila u mogucnosti da prehranim prvo dijete, ne bih ga ni imala, a kamo li peto. i ne radi se o tome hoce li mi djeca imati tenisice il barbike, nego hoce li imati svjeze voce svaki dan na stolu.




> a njena djeca i ona nemaju...istovremeno se ima za pivu i cigarete


o, da... za cigarete se uvijek ima... nikad ne cuh nekog tko mi je rekao da je morao prestati pusiti jer mu kucni budget nije vise dozvoljavao taj luksuz. a upravo takvi su mi znali doci i moliti da im posudim novac.

----------


## happyness

[/quote]

potpisujem. i inace sam suglasna da se djeca trebaju imati prema mogucnostima, kako fizickim, psihickim, tako donekle i materijalnim. uvijek se u zivotu moze dogoditi nesto nepredvidjeno, neka nesreca (rat), otkaz, bolest, al mi se dize svaka kosa na glavi kad vidim desetoroclanu obitelj gdje otac i mater ne rade, djeca jedva prezivljavaju, al stancaju i dalje djecu. i naravno, ocekuju pomoc drzave il zajednice. odgovornost po meni pocinje vec od prvog djeteta, ja da nisam bila u mogucnosti da prehranim prvo dijete, ne bih ga ni imala, a kamo li peto. i ne radi se o tome hoce li mi djeca imati tenisice il barbike, nego hoce li imati svjeze voce svaki dan na stolu.


Sad budu te komentirali da spominješ tuđe financije a ne samo svoje.
Been there.

----------


## krumpiric

potpisujem MC..i dodajem,ofkors...da narafski imam i ja primjerke "jadne sirotinje" s privjeskom s pozdravom iz hm..Istre...

----------


## Hana_Sara

evo meni za imati puno djece financije nikad nisu bile mentalna prepreka. nismo bogati - dapace, morali smo seliti za boljim zivotom u inozemstvu jos prije rodenja prvog djeteta, ali radost i zajednistvo sto nam ih je donijela velika obitelj uvijek je bila ono naj naj vaznije. moja djeca vec sad nemaju Nike patike ni 3 kompjutora - cak i kad bi im to mogla priustiti kosi se sa odgojem koji im zelim pruziti. u americi gdje sad zivimo je cito normalno da tinejdzeri koji imaju neke zelje i zeljice izvan onog sto ide pod obrazovni sadrzaj, mali dzeparac i sl. , lijepo nadu sitni posao i zarade. o ljetovanjima u studentskim danima da ne pricamo, nasmijali bi vam se u lice roditelji mladih ljudi ovdje, jer svi redom sami zaraduju za ista!

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ma ne mislim ni ja na mnogočlane obitelji koje imaju što za jest i roditelji se ponašaju odgovorno prema svojoj djeci. ma rodi ih 75 kaj se mene tiče, ak ih imaš čime prehranit i osigurat im krov nad glavom.
ali zaista, ovi kaj ih ima 15, roditelji ne rade, cigarete i piva uredno na stolu, djeca u dronjcima i prose uokolo, upitno jel uopće idu u školu... a ovima je i dalje teško kondome kupit umjesto cigareta. 
na to ne mogu ne obraćati pozornost jer mi je užasno žao te djece kroz što moraju prolazit. 
hebeš i escadu i nike i gucci i sve redom, uopće ne mislim da to kad spominjem materijalne uvjete, al krov nad glavom i dovoljno novaca da se osigura hrana, školovanje i zdravstvena skrb, mora bit.

----------


## sonja3333

> ma ne mislim ni ja na mnogočlane obitelji koje imaju što za jest i roditelji se ponašaju odgovorno prema svojoj djeci. ma rodi ih 75 kaj se mene tiče, ak ih imaš čime prehranit i osigurat im krov nad glavom.
> ali zaista, ovi kaj ih ima 15, roditelji ne rade, cigarete i piva uredno na stolu, djeca u dronjcima i prose uokolo, upitno jel uopće idu u školu... a ovima je i dalje teško kondome kupit umjesto cigareta. 
> na to ne mogu ne obraćati pozornost jer mi je užasno žao te djece kroz što moraju prolazit. 
> hebeš i escadu i nike i gucci i sve redom, uopće ne mislim da to kad spominjem materijalne uvjete, al krov nad glavom i dovoljno novaca da se osigura hrana, školovanje i zdravstvena skrb, mora bit.


Prvo ću ovo potpisati.

Ja npr bih voljela imati jedno dijete i to iz sebičnih razloga.Voijela bih ostvariti tu silnu unutarnju želju za majčinstvom,ali ne bih voljela imati dvoje,troje ili više djece i da mi se cijeli život vrti samo oko njih.
Sebična sam,volim spavati do podne,volim putovati,želim raditi na svojoj karijeri,volim svoju komociju i ne vidim se npr.okružena dječicom kojoj spravljam torte,ali niti da ih ostavljam bakama ili državi na skrbi.
Jedno dijete kojem ću pružiti ljubav i puno više od toga,ali više ne..
Svatko ima svoje razloge,ali to su moji kakvi god vam izgledali.

----------


## happyness

Kak si se usudila komentirati tuđe financije?Možda nisi pročitala cijeli topic,pa ne znaš da to ovdije nije lijepo!

----------


## happyness

Ovo zadnje od mene se odnosi na plashljivo_pile.

----------


## upornamama

> Sebična sam,volim spavati do podne....


E, to ces tesko i sa jednim djetetom (barem prvo vrijeme)!  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

Pa i u mom je životu nepoznanica od roditelja plaćeno ljetovanje u studentskim danima,skupa garderoba il neznamtikakva oprema i stvarčice...ali mi je normalno djetetu omogućit zdravu hranu,pristojnu odjeću,dobru školu,strane jezike,sportove i hobije,izlete i poneko putovanje.
Ja ne pristajem na to da moje dijete ima manje od toga...osim ako sudbina odluči drugačije.Svjesno definitivno pristat neću.

----------


## happyness

krumpiric,a da li bi pristala da imaš još x djece ali da im ne možeš pružiti to što smatraš da trebaju imati?Makar samo zato da eto imaš više djece?

----------


## Stijena

...i ja volim spavati ....pa recimo dok se ne naspavam, a to je u posljednje vrijeme rijetko i s obzirom da se spremam na drugo dijete, znam da se u tom slučaju još dugo neću
...i volim imati slobodnog vremena, i ne volim svojim djetetom opterećivati bake i ine, i volim biti odmorena i imati dovoljno strpljenja i živaca za sve, i često me ćopi i lijenost, pa mi je sve teško
....i kad pomislim samo na trudnoću s malim djetetom već mi nije svejedno....
...ali nekako mi to sve još uvijek nije dovoljno da odustanem od pomisli na drugo dijete i to već u nekoj recimo skorijoj budućnosti
...mislim da će me od te pomisli natjerati da odustanem jedino neka viša sila
ali to sam ja

----------


## mama courage

> sonja3333 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Sebična sam,volim spavati do podne....
> 
> 
> E, to ces tesko i sa jednim djetetom (barem prvo vrijeme)!


sve je moguce   :Grin: 


potpisujem krumpiric. i ja ne pristajem da moje dijete ima manje nego sto su meni roditelji priustili. kad bude tinejdzer, nema problema, nek si nesto zaradi, al njoj ce glavna zadaca biti dobra ucenica. al dok postane tinejdzer - ima jos vremena i do tada dijete ima potreba. naravno, sudbina je nepredvidiva, al svjesno na to pristati - nikad.




> Sad budu te komentirali da spominješ tuđe financije a ne samo svoje.


ma samo nek mi netko nesto zucne   :Grin:  nisam pazljivo procitala posljednje sto ste pisali, al si mogu zamisliti. i naravno da cu komentirati, ovo je forum. a posebice cu komentirati one "tudje financije" koje zavise od mojih novcanih priloga. ja uvijek znam reci: koliko para toliko muzike. poznam ljude (kojima sam cak i pomagala) koji su ljubomorni na moje financijske mogucnosti, al rijetko bi netko od njih pristao na taj rad i trud koji sam ja ulozila da bih dosla do toga da si sada manje-vise mogu priustiti sto god pozelim. kad se samo sjetim koliko sam ljeta provela nad knjigom, a ne na moru. ne zalim se, samo zakljucujem.

----------


## TeinaMama

Evo još jedan od mojih razloga:
Ja sam sad apsolventica, dok sam bila trudna bila sam na početku 4. godine. 
Zbog toga što do tada nisam radila imam tu na neki način privilegiju produžiti si porodiljnji do treće godine i tek onda tražiti posao. Nekak mi se posložilo da dok riješim taj još jedan ispit i nađem posao, Tea će već biti skoro i tri godine i onda će i krenuti u vrtić i tak to, sve svojim redom. Meni je to vrijeme koje sam s njom stvarno dragocijeno i sretna sam što ne ide u jaslice ili kod bake na čuvanje. Stvarno joj se posvećujem sto posto i kad bi imala drugo dijete to ne bi izgledalo tako pa bi imala osjećaj da mu uskraćujem svoje vrijeme. 
Kad bi npr imala drugo dijete odmah, to bi značilo da se ne bi zaposlila još recimo dvije godine, a to mi je nekak previše. Zapravo ja bih onda i stim djetetom željela biti duže doma, al to ne bi bilo moguće. A kad bi se zaposlila i onda otišla na porodiljni, nitko mi ne bi dao više od godine dana porodiljnog i kud onda s djetetom. Sjećam se kak je Tea u dobi d godine dana bila vezana za mene i bilo bi mi teško dijete te dobi strpat u jaslice. A mama mi ima problema sa zdravljem i ne bi mogla čuvati. Uglavnom, niti ne želim da mi dijete čuva netko drugi, želim si ga čuvati sama. A mislim da mi je ovo sad jedino vrijeme u životu kad za to imam priliku. Kad se zaposlim, gotovo.
Peviše kompliciram, jelda?

----------


## Tashunica

Mislim da se želje/potrebe/htijenja mijenjaju ovisno o tome u kojoj se životnoj, psihofizičkoj, materijalnoj ili nekoj drugoj fazi nalazimo. Možda nešto što nam je do jučer bilo nezamislivo sutra napravimo.

Razlika između moje djece je 10 godina. Poslije curke sam rekla ja više neću djece i to samo i isključivo zbog lošeg iskustva na porodu. Možda će to nekom biti smiješno, meni nije bilo ni najmanje. Nakon toga su došli zdravstveni problemi i to mi je bila potvrda da neću imati drugo dijete.
E onda se vremenom situacija mijenjala, jer sam unatoč svemu osjetila želju i potrebu za još jednim djetetom. Ne samo ja nego i MM. I ništa me u tome ne bi spriječilo ni iskustvo na porodu, ni zdravstveno stanje, ni financije, ni to što sam znala da za sebe neću baš imati previše vremena niti ikakvi drugi razlozi, NIŠTA. To je jednostavno nešto što se moralo dogoditi.

I sad ja opet kažem meni je dosta. Razlozi - ima ih hrpa, trenutno, ali tko zna da li će oni za godinu, dvije ili pet biti tako bitni i veliki kao što su sada.

----------


## Stijena

Raditi ne isključuje biti dobar roditelj.
ja uopće ne mislim da ako majka želi/mora raditi, ne može imati dvoje ili više djece...
isto kao što roditelji koji ne rade ne moraju nužno biti dobri roditelji, tako niti roditelji koji rade, nikako nužno nisu loši roditelji.
ja to uopće ne povezujem s time radi li roditelj ili ne, da bi se u tome ogledalo jel dobro odgaja svoje dijete i posvećuje li mu dovoljno vremena. Nažalost ima jako puno djece čiji su roditelji po čitave dane doma "s njima", a ne posvećuju im se ni izbliza kao neki roditelji koji rade i kao nemaju za to vremena.
Jedno ne isključuje drugo. 
Čak štoviše, čini mi se da ako se netko kao osoba osim kroz imanje obitelji i djece, realizira i kroz posao ili samo time da nije čitav dan u kući i osjeća se korisnijim jer privređuje, onda je za njega pozitivno to što radi jer ga to puni energijom, a to samo po sebi znači da njegova/njezina djeca nemaju frustiranog roditelja koji bi te svoje frustracije ispoljavao recimo na njima.

----------


## sandra123

Ponovo se javljam jer moram komentirati dio financije.MMsam radi podstanari smo imamo dva kredita nemamo dječiji (prelazi 100 kuna za min.prag)4 djece koji su ako su željeli mogli ići i išli su i na plivanje i na nogomet i na exkurzije imali su uredne obroke i urednu odjeću i obuću i voće i slatko.U stvari imaju to i sada.Nijedno dijete nisam rađala da mi ga država hrani i da mi političari budu kumovi (to sam tu negdje pročitala i ako smijem pitatŠTA SE TO NEKOG TIČE;AKO TO NE IDE IZ VAŠEG DŽEPA?Mislim da je bolje da tu država daje novce nego da završe ko zna gdje.Ionako je demografska slika svake godine sve gora.Ali nisam djecu rađala ni zbog toga.Rađala sam ih da im svaki dan gledam osmijeh na licu, da uživam u tome kako se vole i pomažu među sobom,pa i zato jednom kad porastu a nas roditelja ne bude više da imaju s kim podjeliti uspomene na sve lijepe trenutke djetinjstva.Dajemo im takav odgoj da se i smalim može uživati ljepše u društvu braće i ssestara nego u  obilju-sam.Nikad nismo tražili pomoć sa strane  nismo nikom dužni ni lipe.I ja i mm SVJESNO smo se odrekli  nekog luksuza ali ne žalimo.Previše je tu ljubavi da bismo imali vremena mislit na druge stvari.Naravno da se od ljubavi ne mogu platiti režije hrana knjige i sve ostalo ali ona je naš veliki pokretač da skupimo snage i da nađemo mogućnosti pošteno zaraditi za to sve .Možda sam bila malo gruba ali to nije osobno .Nemojte se ljutit imam pravo kao i drugi uostalom reći svoje mišljenje.

----------


## happyness

Da ne povjeruješ u šta se pretvorila ova rasprava.
Prije sam napisala da tko hoće neka me shvati tko neće ne mora.I ovi koji neće uporno su se zalijepili za SKROMNO odgajanje.Ja nijednom riječi nisam rekla da je loše ili da ja nedajbog neću odgajati dijete skromno,nego(za vas koji ne želite shvatiti)rekla sam da nije lijepo roditi x djece a ne imati uvjete tj. niti ono skromno.Većina žena bi cijeli vrtić djece da ih sad pitate,kad bi se uzimali u obzir ljubav i sve ono lijepo vezano uz djecu,al cijela ta većina ih ne rodi baš toliko jer radije jednom ili dvoje pruže što žele nego da im ne mogu to pružiti.
Bože....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mara

> rekla sam da *nije lijepo roditi* x djece a ne imati uvjete tj. niti ono skromno


eee, vidiš, meni je rađanje UVIJEK lijepo

----------


## sorciere

o'šla tema u honduras...  :? izgleda da je najbitnije kontrirati nekom tko ima drukčije mišljenje... do sada već imamo ogrlice za opremit pola hrvatske, od tjeranja maka na konac...  :? 

svima koji imaju više od jednog djeteta - duboko se klanjam: klanj, klanj, klanj... . 

mi ostali imamo svoje razloge. neki su naveli općenite razloge, neki su više ušli u svoju intimu (i dobili po glavi stanovnika   :Rolling Eyes:  )... 

onaj tko smatra da nema dovoljno novaca - ne treba "informacije" kako se može i skromnije. onaj tko nema dovoljno vremena - ne treba objašnjenja kako se bolje organizirati... itd... to su NAŠE odluke, temeljene na našem zdravlju, financijama, osjećajima, željama, mogućnostima...

----------


## traktorka

Hvala Bogu pa je donešen pametan zaključak 

Sorci-  :Klap:

----------


## Moover

ma, donešen je još na prvoj stranici, al pms je učinio svoje...   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

hej, sve manje tipova ostaje poput nas,
sve drugo odavno je otislo u honduras.
mi trudimo se znanstveno da propadnemo 
barem dostojanstveno.

 :Grin:

----------


## Moover

Prate me forumašice što govore r
One su prgave po pravilu
I pretežno se konfrontiraju
O, bato, bato, i oponiraju

Čuvam se forumašica razrokih
Postoje za to dobri razlozi
Nikada ne znam koga čekaju
O, bato, bato, sa kim se šmekaju

 :Love:

----------


## mama courage

sad mi je pomalo dosta tog presinga,
polako MMoover, ja nemam vrat od mesinga.
O, da l' se iko javio da nije odmah davio i gnjavio?   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

> ma, donešen je još na prvoj stranici, al pms je učinio svoje...


štikliram se   :Grin:

----------


## bejb

> ma ne mislim ni ja na mnogočlane obitelji koje imaju što za jest i roditelji se ponašaju odgovorno prema svojoj djeci. ma rodi ih 75 kaj se mene tiče, ak ih imaš čime prehranit i osigurat im krov nad glavom.
> ali zaista, ovi kaj ih ima 15, roditelji ne rade, cigarete i piva uredno na stolu, djeca u dronjcima i prose uokolo, upitno jel uopće idu u školu... a ovima je i dalje teško kondome kupit umjesto cigareta. 
> na to ne mogu ne obraćati pozornost jer mi je užasno žao te djece kroz što moraju prolazit. 
> hebeš i escadu i nike i gucci i sve redom, uopće ne mislim da to kad spominjem materijalne uvjete, al krov nad glavom i dovoljno novaca da se osigura hrana, školovanje i zdravstvena skrb, mora bit.


slazem se

----------


## Anita-AZ

Oni pjevaju svoj bluz bez namjere bitne
I najvece ribe za njih su sitne
Ja sa strane samo promatram taj svijet
A sigurno je i MMover i smuvan i varan
Pa svakom se desi da ispadne saran
To je bar rutinska stvar

Ne sviram sto uzivam nije to pjesma prava
Sviram da njega uspavam  

(zlocesta sam samo zbog rime, nemam nista protiv MMovera i baš mi je super ovo...   :Grin:  )

----------


## maria71

moderator to je spas
moderator ključa nas

moderator trenira strogoću
 da ne bude sve kako ja hoću

MOOOOODEEEEEERATOOOOOOOOOOR, probudi se i okončaj ovu sagu

da međuljudski odnosi ne odu kvragu.....

----------


## happyness

Da,stvarno je ružno kad te dočekaju na nož a samo si iznio svoje mišljenje.Osobno mi je žao što sam uglavnom ja bila napadana,iako je bilo i drugih forumašica sa sličnim mišljenjima.No,nedavno sam vam se pridružila sa ogromnom željom da možda nekom pomognem,da podijelimo iskustva prekrasnog majčinstva,da pitam za pokoji savjet i bez obzira na sve,a možda i zbog toga,želja je još i veća.
I kako ja volim reći:NAMJERA JE BITNA!  :Smile:

----------


## mara

ma happyness  ja poštujem tvoje mišljenje i sve mi je ok!

svak radi po svom feelingu, želji, mogučnosti....

na prvoj strani piše sve!

----------


## BusyBee

Moderatorice su na GO i ova jedna s jednim okom prati iz prikrajka ovu raspravu.

Jos uvijek ne vidim razloga za zakljucavanje. Ovo je vrlo emotivna tema svima, i onima koji su nacisto sa svojim izborima, i onima koji se skrivaju iza kvazi-argumenata. Uz to vidim da se nakon pjesnickih ispada rasprava vraca na temu.... nema kljucanja... jos.   :Wink:

----------


## maria71

nije pošteno ove gore nazivati pjesnicima , jedino sam ja bila originalna   :Sad:  , OVI DRUGI SU KRALI !

----------


## white_musk

mama courage i maria71 

C   O    O   L  !!! 8)

----------


## white_musk

i još samo nešto:

*mene da brine mišljenje nekih miševa,
ja bih mačku sa sobom vodala*  :Raspa:

----------


## chris blue

Kahm: *maria* onaj dio sa strogoćom je maznut, prosim fino   :Grin:  

Ja imam jedno dijete i drugo na putu, ali moram priznati da bih čudno gledala da mi se netko petlja u takve moje odluke. Mislim, ono, to bi bilo kao da mi hoće dati u krevet tipa za kojeg netko drugi misli da bi baš bio ok za mene.

More mrš.

A što se socijalnih slučajeva tiče - pa to ide puno dalje i dublje nego što je broj njihove djece, ne? Mislim, sad bismo trebali i o obrazovanju, zaposlenju, radnim navikama, uvjetima stanovanja, eventualnom alkoholizmu i svim ostalim bolnim i čvornatim točkama problema socijale.

----------


## fegusti

> Mislim da se želje/potrebe/htijenja mijenjaju ovisno o tome u kojoj se životnoj, psihofizičkoj, materijalnoj ili nekoj drugoj fazi nalazimo. Možda nešto što nam je do jučer bilo nezamislivo sutra napravimo. Razlika između moje djece je 10 godina...


potpisujem, čak i posljednju rečenicu - meni su djeca '96 i '07!
sve u životu mijena jest!

----------


## sonja3333

Meni osobno isto smeta kad netko rodi sedmero djece i onda očekuje da mu grad.županija ili tko već plati struju,vodu,da školuje tu djecu...

----------


## white_musk

> Meni osobno isto smeta kad netko rodi sedmero djece i onda očekuje da mu grad.županija ili tko već plati struju,vodu,da školuje tu djecu...


meni ne

----------


## marta

> sonja3333 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni osobno isto smeta kad netko rodi sedmero djece i onda očekuje da mu grad.županija ili tko već plati struju,vodu,da školuje tu djecu...
> 
> 
> meni ne


  :Love:

----------


## happyness

sonja3333, to sam i ja pokušala reći ali za razliku od tebe,na mene je naletio cijeli tornado kritika što uopće spominjem tuđe financije.A nakon toga sam se,zamisli,usudila i obrazložiti to svoje mišljenje a nakon toga je uslijedio još jedan tornado.A ti ćeš ostati netaknuta,pretpostavljam.Jer niti druge koji su to spomenuli nisu dirali.Hm, u čemu je tajna moje neodoljivosti? :?

----------


## TeinaMama

> o'šla tema u honduras...  :? izgleda da je najbitnije kontrirati nekom tko ima drukčije mišljenje... do sada već imamo ogrlice za opremit pola hrvatske, od tjeranja maka na konac...  :? 
> 
> svima koji imaju više od jednog djeteta - duboko se klanjam: klanj, klanj, klanj... . 
> 
> mi ostali imamo svoje razloge. neki su naveli općenite razloge, neki su više ušli u svoju intimu (i dobili po glavi stanovnika   )... 
> 
> onaj tko smatra da nema dovoljno novaca - ne treba "informacije" kako se može i skromnije. onaj tko nema dovoljno vremena - ne treba objašnjenja kako se bolje organizirati... itd... to su NAŠE odluke, temeljene na našem zdravlju, financijama, osjećajima, željama, mogućnostima...


Hvala Bogu! Bar je Sorci napisala nekaj pametno.

----------


## TeinaMama

Baš si razmišljam. Ak sam prvo dijete rodila s 22 godine, za 15 godina još imam šanse rodit drugo. Pa, dakle, nikad ne reci nikad. Ko zna kak budem razmišljala za 15 godina. A onda budem već i Teu mogla zaposlit ko baby sitericu   :Grin:

----------


## sandra123

Ponovo napominjem nikoga nisam htjela naljutiti.Iznijela sam svoje mišljenje o nečem VEĆ NAPISANOM .To što sam opisujući moje uvijete života predočila i drugu stranu ne znači da se time slažem sa gomilanjem djece koja su gladna kraj zdravih roditelja! Nadam se happynnes  da si me razumjela, jer na kraju mislim da smo svi na ovom forumu prvenstveno tu da probamo pomoći jedni drugima  .Ako sam negdje pogriješila slobodno me ukorite i to je za ljude.

----------


## white_musk

ma udri brigu na veselje  :Wink:  

nosikiriki

----------


## happyness

sandra123, ma sve je u redu s tvojim razmišljanjem,kao uostalom i sa svačijim.Tu smo da ih izmjenjujemo.Ono što nije u redu je da su me pojedinci iskritizirali zbog nečega što su i drugi naveli.Samo se pitam po čemu sam ja to posebna.Ništa drugo.

----------


## sandra123

Ma ti si jaka cura žestoko se znaš izboriti za svoje mišljenje pa je to možda uzrok "ljepljenja " za tebe.Bolje da si takva.

----------


## happyness

E sad da je bolje...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ljudi ko ja puno teže prolaze u životu,al znaš kaj?Barem se ne uvijamo kako vjetar puše,odnosno s nama čovjek točno zna na čemu je.
Tu osobinu kad prepoznam u nekome  :Love:  Možda zato kaj je tak rijetka...

----------


## TeinaMama

Sorci, dal je tvoja kćer kad rekla da joj je žao što nema brata ili sestru (a da ja to ozbiljno mislila - jer znam jednu mamu kojoj je sin rekao: "Kaj si nisi još jedno rodila da mene ne gnjaviš tolko?")

----------


## sorciere

> Sorci, dal je tvoja kćer kad rekla da joj je žao što nema brata ili sestru (a da ja to ozbiljno mislila - jer znam jednu mamu kojoj je sin rekao: "Kaj si nisi još jedno rodila da mene ne gnjaviš tolko?")


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

taj mali je valjda kikičin duhovni brat   :Laughing:  

je, rekla mi je - i to baš tim riječima. 

priča se malo promijenila kad sam joj objasnila kako bi to izgledalo u "praksi"...   :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

> Jer niti druge koji su to spomenuli nisu dirali.Hm, u čemu je tajna moje neodoljivosti? :?


odgovor je prilicno banalan. nova si na forumu. tako je to uvijek na forumima s novajlijama, ni ovaj forum po tome nije iznimka. nisi ni prva ni jedina na koju se okomljava armada starih forumasa. trebas i ti nas i mi tebe malo bolje upoznati, pa ce sve doci na svoje. evo nakon prvih okrsaja i mene su sve rode zavolile i ne mogu si zamsiliti vise virtualni zivot bez mene... hehehe  :Grin:   :Razz:   :Laughing:  

prosla si vatreno krstenje, nema vise jaukanja, idemo u nove pobjede..... nova nadahnuca.   :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Ja nekako nisam ni mogla zamisliti da ces se ti zadrzati na forumu.  :Razz:

----------


## happyness

Aaaaa,pa kaj niste odmah rekle?
Pa i meni je drago da smo se svi lijepo upoznali!  :Bye:  
A i ti si baš mogla ranije to napisati,još malo pa bi skupljale potpise ko je za koliko djece i proučavale ko je više u pravu.  :Laughing:  

Nego,sad kad više nisam nova....  :Love:

----------


## maria71

> evo nakon prvih okrsaja i mene su sve rode zavolile i ne mogu si zamsiliti vise virtualni zivot bez mene... hehehe


ja sam onda član obitelji   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

oooo, super, pa nisam ni znala da najprije moram pogledati nečiji broj postova, pa tek onda razmisliti slažem li se s njegovim mišljenjem ili ne  :Grin:  
dobro da pratim ovu temu, još ću svašta ovdje naučiti  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Ja nekako nisam ni mogla zamisliti da ces se ti zadrzati na forumu.


dok god radjate neasistirano kod kuce, necete me se rijesiti   :Razz:   :Grin:  


stijena
od svih (silnih) foruma koje sam pohodila, na svakom sam bila prvo docekana na "noz", sto zbog (medjusobnog) nepoznavanja, a i mahom mog nacina pisanja (u pocetku prilicno nespretno, tako da su cesti bili i nesporazumi), i tema koje izabiram da na njima postam...   :Grin:  nista zabrinjavajuce, iskustvo te vremenom nauci da je to dio forumarenja (posebice ako zastupas drugaciji stav) i da svatko mora kroz to proci.  :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

mama courage

 :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Necijepljenje si zaboravila.  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

*mc, ti znaš da pored mene nitko ne smije da te bije *  :Smile:  , ali, moram ti reći da pravo ne zboriš.
Zašto?
Naprosto jer neke ljude (poput mene, a tko god se još kao takav sebi čini - neka se dopiše pa ćemo se skupa veseliti) nemoš potplatiti nečim većim, a kamoli ne količinom postova. 
Pa će tako reći u brk što misle radilo se o forumašu s 3000 postova, jednako kao i onom s 45. Uz potrebnu dozu pristojnosti, naravno.
Ispada da je ovdje nekakvo krdo bizona koje samo čeka da mu se netko očeše o' ogradu. Oprosti, ali nije tako.

----------


## happyness

Nego je tu krdo bizona koje samo čeka MENE da mu se očešem o ogradu.
Ne možeš me demantirati jer nikog drugog krdo nije pregazilo nego mene a komentara poput mojih je bilo više.

Al pošto smo skužili o čemu se radi-no sikiriki,kao što reče neko prije...

----------


## AdioMare

Srećice... ti si stvarno uporna, da ne velim drugačije.

----------


## happyness

Gle,daj mi argument da nisam u pravu i svi sretni.A do onda,no sikiriki.
I samo ti reci kak ti paše.

----------


## upornamama

Ajde happyness, nemoj se ljutiti, vjerovatno neki za mene misle da prezirem obitelji s jednim djetetom (daleko od istine) ili da zabadam nos gdje mu nije mjesto (a s druge strane, uopce nije problem pitati koliko puta se sexate ili kakva je necija vagina :/ ).
Ne uzimaj to previse k srcu.

----------


## mama courage

adiomare, jel ti to meni proturjecis?  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:   :Razz:  

ne mislim da je OVDJE krdo bizona, nego samo ne mislim (tj ne vidim razloga) da se ovaj forum puno razlikuje od drugih foruma (osim u toj ogromnoj dozi pristojnosti). a svaki drugi forum (otvorenog tipa) ima svoj neki "zivot" i nacin na koji "dishe" i forumase/ice koje vec duze pisu i medjusobno se poznaju i koji su razvili jedan nacin druzenja i dopisivanja. i naravno da jedna drugoj odgovore istom mjerom i ne libe se reci sto misle, al ponekad /znajuci sto se krije iza tih rijeci/ se zna i dogoditi da odluce i ne reci sve tako otvoreno i direktno, posebice ne javno. 

a kad novajlija, netko nepoznat, dodje, pa jos napise nesto kontra il napise nesto nespretno, sasvim je jasno da ce upravo i prvo najstariji clanovi foruma, koji su cesto i moderatori (ili "svete krave"   :Grin:  ) replicirati, pa cak i na nacin na koji nikad vise ne bi odgovorili "starijem" clanu.

jedina razlika ovog foruma (i MiBa) je ta doza pristojnost, taj neki nivo. da se sad bas ne psuje, otvoreno ne vrijedja i ne salje u onu stvar (kao npr. na forum.hr/index.hr), al da postoji izvjesna doza rezerviranosti prema novim clanovima, tj. simpatija prema starijim, osoba koje se medjusobno vishe smekaju nego s drugima, to je cinjenica.  i ja ne vidim nista problematicno u tome, jer na svakom forumu, pa i u real lifeu, je tako.

ovo s novajljjama mozda ovdje i nije toliko cesto, jer je koncepcija ovog foruma takva da je to vise forum za savjete, nego (zustre) rasprave i oponiranja. al evo, ovaj pdf gdje se raspravlja (kao recimo i "vruce teme" na MiBu) moze posluziti kao primjer ovoga sto zelim objasniti i sto se meni osobno dogodilo recimo na index.hr-u, gdje mi je jedan forumas (inace nekoc najbitnija osoba tog foruma) psovao sve po spisku i proklinjao me. zbog nesporazuma, kako se kasnije ispostavilo. da bi se tek nakon godinu dana ispricao, a nakon godinu i pol mi je priznao preko pp-a da sve sto me vise cita, sto me kroz postove sve vise upoznaje, mu se sve vise svidjam.   :Grin:  na kraju je javno napisao da potpisuje sve i jedan post koji sam ja napisala na nekom topicu na kojem sam bila usamljena sa svojim stavom. da sve sto se napise protiv mene ide i protiv njega. 




> koje samo čeka MENE da mu se očešem o ogradu.


al samo zato jer si nova, a ne jer si ti ti. nemoj si previse umisljati   :Grin:

----------


## happyness

Hm, onda samo mogu reći: "Nove,čuvajte se ili ak vam se mišljenje razlikuje od drugih,nemojte ga napisati."
I još jednom se pokazalo kako nije dobro u životu biti iskren...Al to mene ne sprečava da branim ono u što vjerujem.
Daleko od toga da sam se sad umislila.Čitala sam ja mnoge forume.Još sam i skompleksirana da me neki nisu" ljepše " pozdravili.(  :Grin:  šala mala)
A sve zbog novca....Dobro vele stari ljudi:" Novci svade ljude"  :Laughing:

----------


## Stijena

istina je da ako sam već naletila na nekom topicu na nekoga čije mi se mišljenje činilo najbliže mom trenutačnm o nekoj x temi, ili možda sasvim kontradiktorno, kad ga sretnem na nekom drugom topicu, moja će reakcija na njegov/njezin post ipak biti pod utjecajem tog prethodnog već pročitanog posta na temelju kojeg sam već stvorila nekakvo recimo mišljenje o njemu.
ali na moje mišljenje utjecaj ipak neće imati broj njegovih postova jer netko s par tisuća ih je možda naštancao na čestitarenjima jer čovjek, hm, voli puno čestitati, a netko sa stotinjak je možda u njima rekao negdje i nešto pametno.
ali opet, to sam ja i ja tako razmišljam i naravno jasno mi je da ima puno drugih koji razmišljaju drugačije
moje rješenje ove enigme zvane "krdo bizona na happyness" bi više bilo blisko onome - bila si u krivo vrijeme na krivom mjestu s možda malo lošije sročenim argumentima koji nisu nužno loši, ali je možda izbor riječi bio malo  :/ , ali ja to ne bih shvaćala osobno.

----------


## AdioMare

mc, ti si meni draga, jako, (da ti sad ne izjavljujem ljubav  :Grin:  ) a ja sam pametna cura i kužim što mi pričaš... svejedno ... ja osobno ne postupam prema načelu koji si obrazložila u svom postu. I nikada nisam od kako egzistiram na ovom forumu.
Da vremenom polako kužiš kako neki forumaš diše - kužiš. I simpatiziraš neke više, neke manje, slažem se.

----------


## BusyBee

Ajde se polako vratite na temu topica. Emsi izjavljujte ljubav negdje drugdje.   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> Hm, onda samo mogu reći: "Nove,čuvajte se ili ak vam se mišljenje razlikuje od drugih,nemojte ga napisati.


Ne tako, ali ovako sigurno: " Nove, pojedinima malo pristojnosti ne bi škodilo. Gađajte se argumentima, ne krumpirima!"
A kao argument navodim ovo:




> AdioMare,ti sigurno iz dna duše mrziš onoga tko je izmislio kontracepciju.I sigurno ne razumiješ njenu svrhu.


BB, kad ne mogu odoljeti!  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

happyness, ja smatram da su razlicita misljenja osnova foruma (jer to je po definiciji mjesto gdje se razmjenjuju misljenja). Koja bi svrha bila kada bi si svi medjusobno   :Klap:   ?

Ocito, nekima za odluku o broju djece financije nisu bitne, drugima su presudne. Meni osobno bi bilo bitno da djetetu osiguram relativno pristojan zivot, ali onda opet se moze raspravljati sta se pod tim razumijeva. Tako da toj raspravi nikad kraja.

----------


## BusyBee

:Coffee:

----------


## mama courage

eto vam klasicnog primjera cenzure na rodi.   :Laughing:  




> Ajde se polako vratite na temu topica. Emsi izjavljujte ljubav negdje drugdje.


a zastoooo?  :shock:  meni se bas svidjelo u kojem je smjeru krenuo topic   :Laughing:  adiomare, danas tebi brane da izjavljujes ljubav, sutra ce meni, a prekosutra nikog vise nece biti tu da si medjusobno izjavljujemo ljubav... stoga dizem svoj glas...  :Grin:  imam blagi osjecaj da je ova tema po drugi put otisla u ... honduras   :Sing:

----------


## AdioMare

'ajmo mi prijeć' na čestitare! 
Tamo nas ne smiju stjerat ni ako si koji jeger spijemo, a gdje što se volimo, zar ne?
A onda će nam i pjevat biti lako. 
Ja predlažem: "Kad zapjeva Ilija i Markoooo", jedino treba a70v pitat' jel joj pjesma paše   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

kao najveća atenšn hor ovog foruma, ja sam uvrijeđena, jer moja opaska nije komentirana....pa koliko još postova moram nakucati da me primjetite, vi mene uopće ne volite   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MalaBuba

> kao najveća atenšn hor ovog foruma, ja sam uvrijeđena, jer moja opaska nije komentirana....pa koliko još postova moram nakucati da me primjetite, vi mene uopće ne volite


  :Love:   jesi, jesi.

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:

----------


## MalaBuba

ajde, ljudi, svi grlit mariu71! kaj ćemo ju pustit da nam tu cmizdri?    :Wink:

----------


## traktorka

Ma tko te ne voli Maria? Da ga ja dohvatim,sram ga bilo!!!!
Fakat bez tebe ne bi bilo isto!!
PS-vrati nam Vlatkicu !

----------


## MalaBuba

> Ma tko te ne voli Maria? Da ga ja dohvatim,sram ga bilo!!!!
> Fakat bez tebe ne bi bilo isto!!
> PS-vrati nam Vlatkicu !


još hug, hug!

----------


## mama courage

k'o teletubbiesi...   :Grin:  ajmo svi zajedno: hug, hug, maria    :Love: 


otisla ova tema u... honduras... u fini honduras....  :Sing:

----------


## AdioMare

> kao najveća atenšn hor ovog foruma, ja sam uvrijeđena, jer moja opaska nije komentirana....pa koliko još postova moram nakucati da me primjetite, vi mene uopće ne volite


O, Maria, prije nego popijem enega trijezne ću ti glave reći da i tebe puno volim.  Što si ono komentirala?   :Grin:  
Odoh dok me nisu proglasili promiskuitetnicom 1. klase. I odoh dok MMoover nije počeo brojati kome koliko štikli iz dupeta viri. 
Najte zamjeriti ljudi! Još sutra i goooodišnjiiii!!!! Popuštaju kočnice.  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> ajde, ljudi, svi grlit mariu71! kaj ćemo ju pustit da nam tu cmizdri?


daj nemoj zadnji put nije  dobro prošlo ,ozbiljna sam

a sad , ja nikad nisam fermala nikog zbog broja postova, nego zbog iznešenih stavova.....

pa ovdje je jedno vrijeme bio crknut i counter ,tako da smo skoro 6 mjeseci pa i više bili na istom broju

----------


## ninet

Evo vas ko muskarci kad ih uhvati "ciji je veci" furka....  :Rolling Eyes:  
Bas mi je zao dobre i zanimljive teme posrnule pod ego tripovima........

----------


## AdioMare

Ninet, opusti se, draga  :Love:

----------


## happyness

Hm,zakaj mi se čini da se ja isto nemrem sad s vama tu uhvatiti u kolo?
Nije feeer!  :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

> Hm,zakaj mi se čini da se ja isto nemrem sad s vama tu uhvatiti u kolo?
> Nije feeer!


hajde pođi samnom... lalalalalaaaaaa...   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sandra123

Ajde fala bogu!svi happy!!! :D  :D Čak i ja sa nekoliko postića osjećam bliskost s vama i to je bit svega!!  :Heart:

----------


## happyness

Ah,uvijek se nađe dobra duša!
La,la,la,la,lalaaaaaaaaa!....  :Razz:

----------


## happyness

Sandra 123,hvataj korak!La,la,la,la,la,laaaaaaaaaa!.......  :Smile:

----------


## sandra123

La,la la la!!!  :Preskace uze:   :Naklon:  Ma dabogda vi meni rodile osmorke i Sanader vam bio kum a može iČobanković E to bi bio kumčina  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sonja3333

> sonja3333, to sam i ja pokušala reći ali za razliku od tebe,na mene je naletio cijeli tornado kritika što uopće spominjem tuđe financije.A nakon toga sam se,zamisli,usudila i obrazložiti to svoje mišljenje a nakon toga je uslijedio još jedan tornado.A ti ćeš ostati netaknuta,pretpostavljam.Jer niti druge koji su to spomenuli nisu dirali.Hm, u čemu je tajna moje neodoljivosti? :?


Iz iskustva mislim da je najbolje reći svoje mišljenje,a ako se osjetiš napadnuta jednostavno ignorirati.
Napisala si svoje mišljenje i kraj.Složio se tko ili ne.

----------


## BusyBee

Tema je ocito iscrpljena. Ako bude stvarne potrebe, otkljucat cemo je. Sada...   :Saint:

----------

